# Team RIP Fish Talk



## the REASON

i thought this was a good idea. no spam. only fish talk.


----------



## PygoFanatic

hm, this isnt a bad idea...my only beef is..

/less posts for AQHU

Kidding though...Im in!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Sounds good to me

sooooo, what you keeping?


----------



## MONGO 

how are those pirayas pygo?


----------



## PygoFanatic

Ive only got one Piraya...and hes smooth so far...brb..


----------



## the REASON

pleco ID anybody? it doesnt look like a common to me, more brown. usually has his fins up.


----------



## MONGO 

its a dead pleco


----------



## the REASON

Devon Amazon said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> sooooo, what you keeping?


i own an elong with two lil plecos in a 55, and a pair of breeding Cons with fry in a 20 hex.


----------



## PygoFanatic

deadimus plecostomus for sure









/jokes...Im not a pleco guy..

/btw, are plecos pretty good about keeping a tank algea free?

/forgot to turn on power strip after water change in Piraya and Super tank..

/just turned it back on

/everybody is alive and kickin..


----------



## the REASON

dude these plecos made my tank spotless after the first night. they are a godsend.


----------



## MONGO 

plecos are sh*t machines


----------



## Devon Amazon

Yer plecos make more mess than they tidy up....

Try Siamese algae eaters or groups of otocinclus if you want an algae free tank...
They arnt as piranha proof as large armoured plecs though


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> plecos are sh*t machines


lol,dead sh*t soon with an elong


----------



## PygoFanatic

Devon Amazon said:


> Yer plecos make more mess than they tidy up....
> 
> Try Siamese algae eaters or groups of otocinclus if you want an algae free tank...
> They arnt as piranha proof as large armoured plecs though


Do yuo have to feed them anything or will they thrive off the algae alone? BC if they eat only algae, I dont see how they could be so messy...


----------



## acestro

magnet algae scrapers poop very little.... so they say









I think that might be a H. punctatus NJ. They're close to regulars but have nicer fins and lighter color.

But those plecos are crazy. I wonder how many more species we know now compared to 20 years ago...


----------



## the REASON

Devon Amazon said:


> Yer plecos make more mess than they tidy up....
> 
> Try Siamese algae eaters or groups of otocinclus if you want an algae free tank...
> They arnt as piranha proof as large armoured plecs though


when plecos are small, they clean more than they poop. once the get passed about 6" they start getting lazy and dont do much for algea.

any thing else in that tank will get eaten, im suprised the plecos have lasted the day that they have.


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> hm, this isnt a bad idea...my only beef is..
> 
> /less posts for AQHU
> 
> Kidding though...Im in!


I thought the same.

except the kidding part









but seriously, AQHU will be just fine :laugh:

you guys have to keep up with pics for me. piranha are far from my fuerte. (forte?)... strength!


----------



## the REASON

acestro said:


> you guys have to keep up with pics for me. piranha are far from my fuerte. (forte?)... strength!


talk about any fish you want in here...


----------



## PygoFanatic

I can do that...Ive been a pic whore lately with my Ps...

/damn stupid new camera..


----------



## the REASON

i just watched my elong try to bite the weird pleco. he like open mouth nudged it. i think hes gonna eat them.


----------



## PygoFanatic

hm, I wanna start adding the gravel...but I dont feel like rinsing the gravel...and I dont feel like looking at a cloudy tank even after Ive thoroughly rinsed the gravel...


----------



## the REASON

itll clear faster if you do.


----------



## PygoFanatic

pics/vids?

I kid..

Oh, I know that...I just know that no matter how well I rinse, there will still be some cloudiness...which pisses me off. But I have to rinse no matter what, pretty much..

Im just getting sick of nothing being in my tank...f*ck not having territories...I want them to fight over stuff...hell, they still fight over absolutely nothing...might as well let them do it in style? and over something of substance rather than open space..


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> I can do that...Ive been a pic whore lately with my Ps...
> 
> /damn stupid new camera..


yeah, because I am enjoying the p talk in this format. But I still couldn't pick out an elong over a manny, etc...


----------



## PygoFanatic

Dude...youve seen the elong and the manny today alone...


----------



## Devon Amazon

Pics of my fish past and present...

I wanna see how good RIP is when it comes to IDing fish


----------



## acestro

I think this thread could be helpful to noobs or folks in need of quick answers. Largely because there will be someone around here almost every hour of every day.







But how to advertise this? eh, maybe we dont have to...


----------



## PygoFanatic

tjmaxx has the manny (and the elong) and NJ has the elong...I used to have both...have since given the elong to a friend who has gotten into Ps...(Rex from last night as a matter of fact) and I sold the Manny to tjmaxx...


----------



## acestro

Devon Amazon said:


> Pics of my fish past and present...
> 
> I wanna see how good RIP is when it comes to IDing fish


I forgot how high end you got with fish. Holy sh*t.


----------



## PygoFanatic

acestro said:


> I think this thread could be helpful to noobs or folks in need of quick answers. Largely because there will be someone around here almost every hour of every day.:laugh: But how to advertise this? eh, maybe we dont have to...


I would bring this to the attention of a MOD...Ive been in a tight spot where I needed answers fast bc I was about to have to buy something and I wanted opinions...I sat there and sent out like 5 PMs bc nobody was answering my thread fast enough...I think thats a wonderful idea!


----------



## acestro

Does that panda uaru have HITH Devon? That sucks, I almost cringe at the thought of seeing what Rapps priced his new ones at...

How is the personality of that flag tail? They're such cool fish. And the Geos are all stunning, it really looks like they had room to grow!


----------



## PygoFanatic

acestro said:


> Pics of my fish past and present...
> 
> I wanna see how good RIP is when it comes to IDing fish


I forgot how high end you got with fish. Holy sh*t.
[/quote]
Those were some baller fish, eh?

Dumb question time...that last one...is that a diamon Rhom or a Geryi??


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> I think this thread could be helpful to noobs or folks in need of quick answers. Largely because there will be someone around here almost every hour of every day.:laugh: But how to advertise this? eh, maybe we dont have to...


I would bring this to the attention of a MOD...Ive been in a tight spot where I needed answers fast bc I was about to have to buy something and I wanted opinions...I sat there and sent out like 5 PMs bc nobody was answering my thread fast enough...I think thats a wonderful idea!









[/quote]

ban?









I'll just wait and let GG hate us less...

But I really dont think I've ever seen a fish thread grow like this one!!!

I'll get better pics of my fish up in the next day or so. I fear I cant compare with Devon, what nice fish!


----------



## Devon Amazon

acestro said:


> Pics of my fish past and present...
> 
> I wanna see how good RIP is when it comes to IDing fish


I forgot how high end you got with fish. Holy sh*t.
[/quote]
lol

The black/white fish with the nasty case of HITH was as high end as i got, those babys cost some serious £

_Uaru fernandezyepezi_


----------



## PygoFanatic

I also enjoyed the black and white dude devon...









Wow..this thread has a lot of on-lookers.

BTW ace, I think our mission of helping noobs in the P sections up to now wuold validate this thread as being more than just RIP spam and misinformation...

HITH? Ah, I see what you did there...









NJ, great idea brother! Isolationalism rules! Now I truly NEVER have to venture out into the actual P-Fury board for anything ever again!..


----------



## the REASON

PygoFanatic said:


> pics/vids?
> 
> I kid..


you asked for it...

http://s35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/pleco.flv


----------



## jmax611

posts pics of my fish
elong







spilo/mac







manny








had to label them for the newb(ace) lol


----------



## MONGO 

NJ that video







the pleco is like leave me alone bitch


----------



## PygoFanatic

tjmaxx, all three fish are beautiful...and I mean that! I dig that Mac...if you ever sell him (or that damn Manny) you kow who to come a-callin'!


----------



## Devon Amazon

acestro said:


> Does that panda uaru have HITH Devon? That sucks, I almost cringe at the thought of seeing what Rapps priced his new ones at...
> 
> How is the personality of that flag tail? They're such cool fish. And the Geos are all stunning, it really looks like they had room to grow!


Yep









A guy i know had a large group of them, he sent me a pair as i had success breeding the more common uaru, unfortunatly they arrived in a bad way...i kept them alive for about 2 months before the HITH took its toll








Apart from shipping i didnt pay for them, still a shame i lost them though..They were about 9" and probably worth about $350 each

The feng was a bastard, attacked anything that moved when it hit about 7"
They arnt as p*ssy as they look.

Its a geryi pygo


----------



## PygoFanatic

NJKILLSYOU said:


> pics/vids?
> 
> I kid..


you asked for it...

http://s35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/pleco.flv
[/quote]Haha...

Elong =


----------



## the REASON

hes been harassing them both a lot in the past hour.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Thanks Devon...couldnt tell if that was a stripe or a shadow runnin down his face..

brb, picture time...dont leave ace!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Im rooting for that pleco :nod:


----------



## the REASON

yea i hope the plecos live...

doubting it tho...


----------



## acestro

Devon Amazon said:


> Thanks Devon...couldnt tell if that was a stripe or a shadow runnin down his face..
> 
> brb, picture time...dont leave ace!!


RIP exclusive?









I'm about to leave for waterchanges, but I plan on making a disaster as I wait too long for a tank to fill while posting


----------



## jmax611

PygoFanatic said:


> tjmaxx, all three fish are beautiful...and I mean that! I dig that Mac...if you ever sell him (or that damn Manny) you kow who to come a-callin'!


:nod:

that mac is crazy aggressive




sorry about quality

lol hes a toe chaser


----------



## Devon Amazon

Cant believe your a piranha noob ace..that shocked me!


----------



## jmax611

/enjoys actual fish talk since deciding to join rip because of having to awnser question
/decidecs to take a break frow awnsering said questions to enjoy said fish talk


----------



## Trigga

ace u been here for two years an you didnt know what a manny looked like?!??!

If you wanna see a lot of them go to pictures and videos and the show your species section...


----------



## jmax611

what kind of fish do you have trigga


----------



## PygoFanatic

ace, if you think Mannies are unique with that jaw...be prepared to think again!..


----------



## Trigga

jmax611 said:


> what kind of fish do you have trigga


i got a community tank wit the basic shyt...tetras gouramis that sorta thing

and 75 tank on a stand that still needs filters and stuff a guyana rhom from MA is going in there

and a 55 with two reds in there...they get along so good its not even funny.


----------



## the REASON

jmax611 said:


> that mac is crazy aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about quality
> 
> lol hes a toe chaser


my elong usually acts like that. he wont do it when the cameras out. he is camera shy. i just tricked him into staring at my fingers up against the glass but he didnt bite at them like he normally does. boring ass vid in a minute.


----------



## Trigga

what tank size is your googledini in pygo? Whats a good size for life?


----------



## acestro

Devon Amazon said:


> Cant believe your a piranha noob ace..that shocked me!


Yeah, I was brought on by the piranha expert here (Frank), I think largely because I brought expertise for other stuff, like Acestrorhynchus. I contacted him through his OPEFE page because I realized how little was known about the acestros... I think I might have even invented the name 'acestro' for the fish. But as far as piranha go..... I'm very weak.


----------



## jmax611

my elong kills everthing i put in the tank but wont do it it front of me








my manny just sits is his cave but he looks awsome doing it and i know with time ill get him to be like my spilomac(new word)


----------



## the REASON

i was so psyched when i got my elong and he destoyed a dozen baby mollies minutes after i put him in the tank.


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> ace u been here for two years an you didnt know what a manny looked like?!??!
> 
> If you wanna see a lot of them go to pictures and videos and the show your species section...


I know I know... and Frank used to send me scientific articles on them too! But I just found piranha incredibly boring (I know, more of the 'irony'-fury going on :laugh: ). Now I see this variety and the thoughts on evolution and ecology (things that really interest me) arise.


----------



## PygoFanatic

S. Gouldingi...I guess you could call it a relative of the Manny? These guys dont get the uber colorful gills and I think the humeral spot is pretty much not there...maybe just a hint of one...Same jaw, same eyes, same spotting pattern, same finnage...Also highly sensitive from what I gather...Just like Mr. Manny..


----------



## the REASON

orange green blue purple blue looks awesome!


----------



## jmax611

PygoFanatic said:


> View attachment 132110
> 
> 
> S. Gouldingi...I guess you could call it a relative of the Manny? These guys dont get the uber colorful gills and I think the humeral spot is pretty much not there...maybe just a hint of one...Same jaw, same eyes, same spotting pattern, same finnage...Also highly sensitive from what I gather...Just like Mr. Manny..


is that a pic of my manny when it was smaller?

j/k hehe


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> tjmaxx, all three fish are beautiful...and I mean that! I dig that Mac...if you ever sell him (or that damn Manny) you kow who to come a-callin'!


:nod:

that mac is crazy aggressive




sorry about quality

lol hes a toe chaser
[/quote]

toes only a mac could love?


----------



## jmax611

four pages and noone called tops








/wonders if im in right forum


----------



## PygoFanatic

Trigga said:


> what tank size is your googledini in pygo? Whats a good size for life?


This sounds lame, but right now hes in a temp 16g...He will be in a 30g for probably 6 months...by then I will either move him to a 55 or I will upgrade my Pygos and give him their old tank (90g). Im not sure how big they get, Im just kinda going off what I know about Mannys...


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> View attachment 132110
> 
> 
> S. Gouldingi...I guess you could call it a relative of the Manny? These guys dont get the uber colorful gills and I think the humeral spot is pretty much not there...maybe just a hint of one...Same jaw, same eyes, same spotting pattern, same finnage...Also highly sensitive from what I gather...Just like Mr. Manny..


Attractive fish!

Carpintis tank is filling up with water....

Man.... there was a ton of detritus/poop in there


----------



## jmax611

acestro said:


> tjmaxx, all three fish are beautiful...and I mean that! I dig that Mac...if you ever sell him (or that damn Manny) you kow who to come a-callin'!


:nod:

that mac is crazy aggressive




sorry about quality

lol hes a toe chaser
[/quote]

toes only a mac could love?








[/quote]


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> four pages and noone called tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /wonders if im in right forum


ha, we are that passionate about fish. It's a good thing!


----------



## the REASON

thats why this is a fish talk thread and not a spam one. photobucket is being gay and taking for ever to upload this boring ass video. its almost not worth it...

/posts picture


----------



## PygoFanatic

acestro said:


> View attachment 132110
> 
> 
> S. Gouldingi...I guess you could call it a relative of the Manny? These guys dont get the uber colorful gills and I think the humeral spot is pretty much not there...maybe just a hint of one...Same jaw, same eyes, same spotting pattern, same finnage...Also highly sensitive from what I gather...Just like Mr. Manny..


Attractive fish!

Carpintis tank is filling up with water....

Man.... there was a ton of detritus/poop in there








[/quote]
I moved my Pygo tank into my computer room so I wouldnt have anymore, ahem, mishaps...I killed a Piraya and a huge Tern by doing a careless waterchange in which I flooded my room...spent all night going to Meijers, renting a carpet cleaner, sucking up water, shampooing carpet, sucking up more water, etc...only now is the smell and humidity gone..

Im a fan of Elongs...they were the first fish I was like







over when I first started coming here..


----------



## jmax611

PygoFanatic said:


> Im a fan of Elongs...they were the first fish I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over when I first started coming here..


me too that dead pic i posted of an elong was my first one i got from pedro. it got pretty banged up during shipping and died, then i found my current elong at my lfs

lol aqhu is empty


----------



## PygoFanatic

tjmaxx...where you go to find elongs like that? other than formerly killer fish and jans?


----------



## jmax611

i got that one at jans

/wonders if this should be pinned?


----------



## PygoFanatic

Go Me! I saw an Elong in there not too long ago...looked really nice. I think it was like $60 or $70 on half off day or whatever...I wonder if thats the same one I saw...this was approximately 4-5 months ago..



jmax611 said:


> i got that one at jans
> 
> /wonders if this should be pinned?


The great ideas are flowing like rivers tonight!..


----------



## jmax611

ive had my elong for 1-1 1/2 years also seen elong in there not to long ago but it was smaller than mine


----------



## PygoFanatic

Cool...damn, I cant get over how pretty that Mac is...I used to think I liked Spilos better, but the more I see mature Spilos, the more I think I like Macs...


----------



## jmax611

gold spilo=mac well at least for now, scientificaly speaking of course ask frank

/tells pygo i got my spilomac at pet station for $60


----------



## the REASON

boring ass vid of my elong. photobucket edited it to 30 seconds, lol.

http://s35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/elong.flv


----------



## Trigga

Elongs are cool but i dunno...they just dont look like a pirahna...more like a salmon or something


----------



## jmax611

it was labeled yellow belly p

i still got that dead elong i should post pics of its teeth they are sweet. they have 2 rows of teeth on upper jaw


----------



## PygoFanatic

jmax611 said:


> Elongs are cool but i dunno...they just dont look like a pirahna...more like a salmon or something


While this is totally true, this is also one of the reasons why Elongs have so much allure to them..


----------



## the REASON

elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


----------



## acestro

Changed water in 6, working on 7 tanks. I think I only have 15 up at home. Not too bad.









They are very grateful. Except the little shell dwelling f*cker. Bit me about 5 times. He's only an inch long. Ocellatus are pound for pound.... nuts!


----------



## the REASON

and they are cute.

i feel less manly saying that.


----------



## jmax611

/tells pygo pet station sucks i only got lucky


----------



## PygoFanatic

acestro said:


> Changed water in 6, working on 7 tanks. * I think I only have 15 up at home*. Not too bad.:laugh:
> 
> They are very grateful. Except the little shell dwelling f*cker. Bit me about 5 times. He's only an inch long. Ocellatus are pound for pound.... nuts!


Now that right there...thats fucked up!...the fact that you THINK...not know..


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?


----------



## the REASON

acestro said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?
[/quote]
but thats a group.


----------



## PygoFanatic

no but I heard from you that its quite a treat...those two acestros at my LFS are gone now...I think I told you about em..


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> Changed water in 6, working on 7 tanks. * I think I only have 15 up at home*. Not too bad.:laugh:
> 
> They are very grateful. Except the little shell dwelling f*cker. Bit me about 5 times. He's only an inch long. Ocellatus are pound for pound.... nuts!


Now that right there...thats fucked up!...the fact that you THINK...not know..
[/quote]

/isn't including snakes and tegu









or 31 tanks/tubs at school.







I have a problem!

...or do I?


----------



## PygoFanatic

NJKILLSYOU said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?
[/quote]
but thats a group.
[/quote]


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?
[/quote]
but thats a group.
[/quote]

Yes. No a chance getting anything past you.


----------



## PygoFanatic

NO A CHANCE, NO A CHANCE!!

Im out for a hot second...if I think youre cool, please stay, as Ill be back shortly (bout a half hour)..


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?
[/quote]
but thats a group.
[/quote]

Yes. No a chance getting anything past you.:laugh:
[/quote]
got any vids?


----------



## jmax611

/calling it a night
/will never get rid of cold unless rest is aquired
/blames new found intrest in rip for not getting better
/uppercuts rip
/jumps fence 
/walks through kmart parking lot 
/crawls through window
/goes to sleep


----------



## the REASON

no spamming here kmartizzle


----------



## jmax611

/still does not get pygos kmart remark???

1 post =


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> elongs seem to have more personality IMO, they are awesome to watch eat compared to other serras.


Have you guys seen a group of Acestrorhynchus eat?
[/quote]
but thats a group.
[/quote]

Yes. No a chance getting anything past you.:laugh:
[/quote]
got any vids?
[/quote]

Yes, but I'll have to dig them up and find a quick host for them. What's the easiest thing to set up, youtube?

I actually have an account there, I might just do that...

One of the electric blue females is bursting with young in her mouth. Looks like I've got to take care of that too.


----------



## the REASON

you tube takes a while to verify the vids.


----------



## Trigga

ye like 10 minutes...sall good but dont post them here put them in Non p so i can find them tommorow or there gonna be lost


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> ye like 10 minutes...sall good but dont post them here put them in Non p so i can find them tommorow or there gonna be lost


Good call, I'll put them in both.


----------



## the REASON

vids on youtube always take like 4-5 hours for me.


----------



## acestro

tops


----------



## jmax611

notes newb is posting pics in my app thread
/doesnt care 
/too tired to tell him where 
/hopes one of you will point him in the right direction
/goodnight


----------



## the REASON

SRODS! Clean UP! Aisle 6!


----------



## PygoFanatic

...orrr an hour and a half..


----------



## C0Rey

i like this thread...

hers my current fih..

2 sanch
1 mac

30 and 75 G

is still whaiting for that big rhom..


----------



## acestro

nice fish. I'm guessing piranha (and South American fish in general) are more expensive there?


----------



## C0Rey

yeah but the money is not the issue. its the availability. been looking for a big S.Rhombeus for nearly a year.


----------



## acestro

I know what you mean. Acestrorhynchus still haven't been bred in captivity. They are actually common in their habitat but dont ship so well. I always wanted to be the one to breed them first, but they need so much friggin space.









Hobbyists learning how to breed rare fish is crucial to the hobby, methinks...


----------



## C0Rey

it will be crutial for the survival of most if not all species.


----------



## Apott05

heres the two fish i currently own. Ven Rhom and a Geryi


----------



## the REASON

nice fish Apott.









*sidenote - plecos are still alive


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> tops


worst attempt for tops ever

^^nive geryi^^


----------



## Apott05

NJKILLSYOU said:


> nice fish Apott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sidenote - plecos are still alive


i had a pleco for 1 year. IT lived with all my piranhas. 3 reds, 2 elongs, geryi, and a rhom. It never got eaten. Until i threw it in with my new pygo shoal i had gotten. They were all atleast 9 inches. Poor pleco didnt last 15 seconds. It actually made me sad cuz i had him around for such a long time with out any problems.


----------



## the REASON

my elong was nippin at both of them last night. i dont think he wanted to eat them tho, he was just checkin them out, or seeing if they would fight back.







i hope they last awhile there doing a great job of keepin my tank clean.


----------



## jmax611

Jim99 said:


> tops


worst attempt for tops ever

^^nive geryi^^:nod:
[/quote]
/tells jim he did get tops he was just calling it
/uppercuts jim


----------



## acestro

/is getting fish today...

more fish??!?!?!?!


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> /is getting fish today...
> 
> more fish??!?!?!?!


to eat

do you have an aquarium?


----------



## acestro

Green terror and 12 serpae tetras. Not sure if that mix will work.... we'll see...


----------



## Devon Amazon

Apott05 said:


> heres the two fish i currently own. Ven Rhom and a Geryi
> View attachment 132124
> 
> View attachment 132123


Nice big geryi :nod:


----------



## Apott05

Devon Amazon said:


> heres the two fish i currently own. Ven Rhom and a Geryi
> View attachment 132124
> 
> View attachment 132123


Nice big geryi :nod:
[/quote]

thanks i know how well you like them geryis


----------



## Devon Amazon

Apott05 said:


> heres the two fish i currently own. Ven Rhom and a Geryi
> View attachment 132124
> 
> View attachment 132123


Nice big geryi :nod:
[/quote]

thanks i know how well you like them geryis
[/quote]
Indeed.

Whats the temprament like?
Mine took atleast 2 months to come out of his shell, didnt eat for about 9 weeks either.

He recognises me now though and has gained alot of confidence :nod:


----------



## Apott05

Devon Amazon said:


> heres the two fish i currently own. Ven Rhom and a Geryi
> View attachment 132124
> 
> View attachment 132123


Nice big geryi :nod:
[/quote]

thanks i know how well you like them geryis
[/quote]
Indeed.

Whats the temprament like?
Mine took atleast 2 months to come out of his shell, didnt eat for about 9 weeks either.

He recognises me now though and has gained alot of confidence :nod:
[/quote]

iv had him for about 2 weeks now. Ate the second day i had him. Started chasing the mag float at 5 days. And as of today he has been attacking my finger. He hates my dog more then anything in this world. He is pretty crazy and im loving it.


----------



## acestro

acestro said:


> Green terror and 12 serpae tetras. Not sure if that mix will work.... we'll see...


Well... he ate one already









But the rest are fine. He's nice, about 4 to 5 inches. Only $16. Serpaes on sale, $1 each.

Nice adult male Green Terrors are so impressive, I'm surprised we dont see them more often in the hobby.

Sorry to derail from the p talk


----------



## the REASON

umm dont they get huge? maybe thats why?

the title of the thread isnt _Team RIP Piranha Talk, wanna talk about piranhas? do it here..._

post about any fish, as long as we keep the spam to a minimum


----------



## Trigga

hey those serpae tetras look pretty cool...when i get my rhom im putting a similar looking tetra but its black. if i can find some i might put some of these guys too.


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> hey those serpae tetras look pretty cool...when i get my rhom im putting a similar looking tetra but its black. if i can find some i might put some of these guys too.


serpaes are cool.

As far as GTs getting big... oscars get at least as big and are everywhere.


----------



## Apott05

when i was at the lfs store they had a tank full of oscars. I was amazed when i walked by and every single one of them followed me. I turned around and ran my finger across the tank and they went nuts. I even put my hand of the tank and 3 or 4 of them broke the surface of the water to get at me. It makes me almost wanna get a couple of them.


----------



## acestro

I guess that kinda answers the question :laugh:


----------



## acestro

fish talk slowded down









I did my last few waterchanges.

There's a sense of 'right with the world' after several waterchanges.

oh.... crap... the snakes need cleaning


----------



## PygoFanatic

Trigga said:


> fish talk slowded down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my last few waterchanges.
> 
> There's a sense of 'right with the world' after several waterchanges.
> 
> *oh.... crap... the snakes need cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












WHOAH! I didnt know there was actually a smiley when I typed that..


----------



## PygoFanatic

Quick question...Im about to add gravel to my tank...and Im rinsing the gravel. What is the proper way to do this? Not the fastest or easiest, but the best way?? Boil it? Rinse it in scalding hot water? Just some quick advice would be great!!


----------



## the REASON

i usually throw a bit in a bucket add water, mix it around with my hands, dump the water out. repeat until the water is clear after mixing the gravel around.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Well, I added MOST of the gravel and little to no cloudiness has occurred yet. Im thinking it would have clouded the water alredy if its ever going to, right? The change is damn near amazing. Before I had a bare bottom tank on top of a stand that is painted black, so it gave a darker effect to my Ps. This gravel I have now was called "pearl" and Ill be damned if the regular reds in the tank (which have looked DARK DARK until now) actually look silver...which makes their red easier to see. My fish also seem to be swimming around more with gravel in the tank...though they are also fighting a bit more by my observation. Should be fun stuff!



NJKILLSYOU said:


> i usually throw a bit in a bucket add water, mix it around with my hands, dump the water out. repeat until the water is clear after mixing the gravel around.


Yeah, thats exactly what I ended up doing...I thought I read that you should boil it or something, but f*ck that. The method you suggested works just fine!...I cant stop looking at my tank (bc of the newfound beauty of my fish and bc Im trying to make sure nobody gets killed). Im about to re-add the driftwood and rocks tonight too...should be much more of a sight than its been the past cuople months..


----------



## C0Rey

any of you ever hve a fish that does laps in your tank?


----------



## the REASON

my elong constantly swims around the tank. not like laps tho...


----------



## C0Rey

yeah my mac has this whole rutine going on..

he cracks me up..


----------



## the REASON

i just hate how my elong hates my camera. like he knows when im using it so he just swims away or goes under his stump.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah all my fish hates the cam.

its like:

hey a huge creature sitting by my tank... let me ignore him and do cool stunts.

hey the giant creature is holding up a small device.. let me hide in a corner like a real bitch...


----------



## the REASON

haha thats exactly what im thinkin hes thinkin.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah they are not so smart...

but thats why i love them.. how lame would fish be IF they were smart..

i mean smart like a dog orsumtn..


----------



## the REASON

are you crazy? that would be awesome! haha then my elong would eat anything i wanted him too, not just live food.


----------



## C0Rey

no you dont get it. IF fish were as smart as dogs and stil behaved like fish.

lets say my sanch was as smart as a dog, he wouldbe the suckiest dog(fish) ever!still hella skitish after like 3/4 of a year in my care.. etc..


----------



## the REASON

like dogs they would learn we arent going to hurt them, so in turn they would be less skittish. lol.


----------



## BlackSunshine

ehh? some fish are as smart as dogs. 
Haven't you ever seen those goldfish that do tricks?


----------



## C0Rey

/NJ still doesnt get it...

/gives up...

/or do i


----------



## the REASON

haha o well. i like my fish how he is. cant wait until i have a 12" elong.


----------



## C0Rey

will you name him jesus?


----------



## the REASON

his name is psycho, my 6year old niece named him after she watched him destroy some feeders.


----------



## C0Rey

so the answer is no.


----------



## the REASON

indeed.


----------



## PygoFanatic

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha o well. i like my fish how he is. cant wait until i have a 12" elong.


/already has a 12" elong...

/sorry, Im bad...

/


----------



## C0Rey

no youre just blind...

who thinks i will get a 12inch rhom the next time i order one?


----------



## jmax611

C0Rey said:


> any of you ever hve a fish that does laps in your tank?


my mac does this often when i come in the room


----------



## C0Rey

mine do it like 90% of the time. and if i disturb him, it seems he need to reclaim the tank as his afterwards.


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i usually throw a bit in a bucket add water, mix it around with my hands, dump the water out. repeat until the water is clear after mixing the gravel around.


I do the same. Sometimes I'm shocked how many rinses it takes...


----------



## Apott05

i remember the first time i added gravel to the tank. It was blue haha. I didnt rinse it i just dumped it it. What a mess. Then i was even dumber and didnt like the blue so i tried sand. Didnt rinse sand. Im sure u know how that ends up.


----------



## Apott05

whos ready for the geryi vid?

it will be awesome


----------



## PygoFanatic

Apott05 said:


> whos ready for the geryi vid?
> 
> it will be awesome


Im ready fo sho!!


----------



## the REASON

yea that would be cool. try to get him to do something like eat tho. haha my vid was stupid.


----------



## PygoFanatic

I think my big Tern has HITH or something...hes got this spot on his head that I just noticed today, which pisses me off. Is it just a mark from him running into a powerhead or filter intake? Or is it HITH? Pics coming in seconds..


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea that would be cool. try to get him to do something like eat tho. haha my vid was stupid.


----------



## the REASON

when my spilo had it it started out as a red sore. so id need to see pics to relate it to his case.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Its that black spot towards the top of his head...do I really need to point out where it is??


----------



## moron

NICE!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Not nice...unless its going to go away at some point...


----------



## moron

PygoFanatic said:


> Not nice...unless its going to go away at some point...












.....................................Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PygoFanatic

the HITH??...Im not just showing my fish off here...


----------



## the REASON

im not an expert by any means but i think HITH doesnt originate on the gill plate, on my spilo it started right where the flesh meets the skull. see pic.
my guess would be some sort of parasite or nothing at all. but i would post pics in the diseases forum, because im not educated in this subject at all.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Damn stupid RIP Fish Talk forum

Jokes...all jokes...


----------



## the REASON

my sorry.


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my guess would be some sort of parasite or nothing at all. but i would post pics in the diseases forum, because im not educated in this subject at all.


qft


----------



## Devon Amazon

acestro said:


> hey those serpae tetras look pretty cool...when i get my rhom im putting a similar looking tetra but its black. if i can find some i might put some of these guys too.


serpaes are cool.

As far as GTs getting big... oscars get at least as big and are everywhere.







:laugh:
[/quote]
Oscars get much bigger, terrors usually max out at about 8-9"

Love GTs, one of my all time faves, ill keep them again one day :nod:

I hope your not too attached to those serpaes, i dont think they will be around much longer!

That doesnt look like HITH to me


----------



## the REASON

Apott05 said:


> whos ready for the geryi vid?
> 
> it will be awesome


wheres the vid man!?!?


----------



## acestro

Devon Amazon said:


> hey those serpae tetras look pretty cool...when i get my rhom im putting a similar looking tetra but its black. if i can find some i might put some of these guys too.


serpaes are cool.

As far as GTs getting big... oscars get at least as big and are everywhere.







:laugh:
[/quote]
Oscars get much bigger, terrors usually max out at about 8-9"

Love GTs, one of my all time faves, ill keep them again one day :nod:

I hope your not too attached to those serpaes, i dont think they will be around much longer!

That doesnt look like HITH to me








[/quote]

Actually these are for my neighbor. I know the serpaes will fall one by one.









I think the faster growth of oscars might explain their predominance as well. GTs grow a bit slower than most cichlids I've had (except those stinkin robertsoni...







)


----------



## acestro

Lemme see if this old school falcatus vid works...






and another old school vid... you can see the A. falcirostris and hujeta gars hangin out too.


----------



## the REASON

sweet vids ace. why are the tanks so dark?


----------



## Devon Amazon

acestro said:


> hey those serpae tetras look pretty cool...when i get my rhom im putting a similar looking tetra but its black. if i can find some i might put some of these guys too.


serpaes are cool.

As far as GTs getting big... oscars get at least as big and are everywhere.







:laugh:
[/quote]
Oscars get much bigger, terrors usually max out at about 8-9"

Love GTs, one of my all time faves, ill keep them again one day :nod:

I hope your not too attached to those serpaes, i dont think they will be around much longer!

That doesnt look like HITH to me








[/quote]

Actually these are for my neighbor. I know the serpaes will fall one by one.:laugh:

I think the faster growth of oscars might explain their predominance as well. GTs grow a bit slower than most cichlids I've had (except those stinkin robertsoni...







)
[/quote]
Geophagus are the worst growth rate wise...i think that explains why you very rarely see 5"+ fish for sale


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> sweet vids ace. why are the tanks so dark?


Well first it's a very old video taken by an old digi-camera. Second, I noticed they prefer things dimly lit.

Better vids came in time, like these...

(A. nasutus this time, I think, these guys eventually got too big and got sent to the Aquarium of the Americas)


----------



## moron

sweet...

the botttom one is not avalible :nod:


----------



## the REASON

first vid is sweet.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Saying the vid is no longer available ace









9-qp7uhXPRg[/MEDIA]].


----------



## acestro

These cudas were so awesome, it's weird to not have them anymore.

the teeth...



Devon Amazon said:


> sweet vids ace. why are the tanks so dark?


Well first it's a very old video taken by an old digi-camera. Second, I noticed they prefer things dimly lit.

Better vids came in time, like these...

(A. nasutus this time, I think, these guys eventually got too big and got sent to the Aquarium of the Americas)










[/quote]

Hmmm... maybe I have to reload it?


----------



## moron

nice


----------



## acestro

It's processing...

Your fish are stunning Devon, what tank size is that?


----------



## Devon Amazon

Impressive nashers!!!

Thanks man, the tank is 12ftx8ftx5ft, all those fish are 15"+









What happened to the cudas ace? did you sell them on?


----------



## acestro

btw, this fish thread is a fantastic idea. Instant feedback, very cool.











Devon Amazon said:


> Impressive nashers!!!
> 
> Just posted one of my vids...a couple of posts up!
> 
> Finally learnt how to embed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the cudas ace? did you sell them on?


Well, some were lost in a couple moves (jumped out of tanks, etc.). And the last group (youngsters in the quality vids there) got too big and were donated to the Aquarium of the Americas in New Orleans. I hear they're on display but are being bashful. I still might go to see if I can scope them out...

(by the way, that second video is just like the first one before it, nothing really different :laugh: )


----------



## the REASON

Devon Amazon said:


> Impressive nashers!!!
> 
> Thanks man, the tank is *12ftx8ftx5ft*, all those fish are 15"+:nod:
> 
> What happened to the cudas ace? did you sell them on?


WHAT?!?! 3600 gallons?


----------



## acestro

You made that yourself Devon?

btw, second vid is now working


----------



## Devon Amazon

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Impressive nashers!!!
> 
> Thanks man, the tank is *12ftx8ftx5ft*, all those fish are 15"+:nod:
> 
> What happened to the cudas ace? did you sell them on?


WHAT?!?! 3600 gallons?








[/quote]
I was joking :rasp:

Its 5x2x2, all the fish are juvi's, the peacock bass alone will outgrow the tank


----------



## acestro

Ha, I didn't think they were all that big.


----------



## the REASON

yea me either. haha.

second video is sweet aswell.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Got your vids to work

Very cool little preds!


----------



## Apott05

my geryi vid is in the pics and vids section if you would like to check it out. Devon the vid shows how crazy he is and iv only had him 2 weeks. Let me know what you think. Its not the greatest but its not horrible either.


----------



## acestro

link?

Because I'm so lost over there.









I have a confession to make. I have a hybrid... and I actually like him









This flowerhorn is huge and has tons of personality. No deformities, not a stupid blood parrot or whatever... just a nice hybrid...

Approaching 12" in length.


----------



## C0Rey

some lightning strikers there ace. talk about agression. very nice


----------



## the REASON

i put my tape measure in front of my tank and my elong sat right against the glass. he is bigger than i thought. hes 6"


----------



## acestro

C0Rey said:


> some lightning strikers there ace. talk about agression. very nice


Yup, he's nuts.

But he's my only hybrid. I really dig the real species (of which there's over 1200 to choose).

Here's one guy that's really growing on me again (he's been in the doghouse since he killed his mate).

(sorry about pic, just wanted to post a recent one)


----------



## MONGO 

nice


----------



## acestro

which one?

leaps for fishy tops with my true cichlid stunner...

the argentae


----------



## MONGO 

flowerhorn


----------



## Apott05

that argentae is friggin sweet looking


----------



## acestro

Apott05 said:


> that argentae is friggin sweet looking


what's cool is that he gets those dark marks when he gets upset and wants food! Much cooler than my gorgeous robertsoni, which you can see huddled in his hiding place here.


----------



## Apott05

how rare are the argentia? whats the price for one of those?


----------



## acestro

Apott05 said:


> how rare are the argentia? whats the price for one of those?


I hear different things. In general I hear they arent that common. The price for a very small one is usually a good $15 at least.


----------



## Apott05

thats it? what would tank size have to be? are they kinda crazy?


----------



## joey'd

i had a fish once................. he died and ive been emo since, or did he die cause i was emo?


----------



## acestro

Apott05 said:


> thats it? what would tank size have to be? are they kinda crazy?


I think they're just relatively 'new' in the hobby and/or are only bred by a few folks. They're a typical Vieja, I know they're aggressive... but I've seen other wicked aggressive Vieja too (regani come to mind).

Tank size eventually probably a 75 (roughly).


----------



## PygoFanatic

I cant believe people actually have a problem with this thread...

Ace...I think Jewels is about to hate me...I just called him a tyrant.


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> I cant believe people actually have a problem with this thread...
> 
> Ace...I think Jewels is about to hate me...I just called him a tyrant.


cooler heads prevail...


----------



## joey'd

acestro said:


> I do...
> 
> ...and soon I'll remember when these posts were actually here.....


noooooooooooooo must QFT.........................


----------



## acestro

> sorry ace. So do you have any of those small ones around your area? i never see anything neat liket that.


only when the lfs does an order through Rapps. I think Rusty Wallace is breeding them too.


----------



## acestro

Shell dwellers are NUTS. While cleaning the tanks, they're the only ones to try and take a chunk out of me!














little fuckers


----------



## Apott05

do they stay small like that?


----------



## acestro

They get a little bit bigger... but stay relatively small. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## joey'd

acestro said:


> They get a little bit bigger... but stay relatively small. Thank goodness!!!


they might bite your hand off


----------



## acestro

or try to take over the world


----------



## Apott05

that would be terrible


----------



## acestro

Featherfin vid coming up.... wait for it...






They are normally not too colorful, but when they color up.... wow. But they're assholes when they color up, so there's a catch!









here's a rough pic of a colored up male ventralis and a pic of the tank of African cichlids mixed....


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> Shell dwellers are NUTS. While cleaning the tanks, they're the only ones to try and take a chunk out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little fuckers


i thought you were black


----------



## acestro

I killed a cracker and use his hand for fish aggression experiments...


----------



## moron

hay guys I will be picking up my stand for my tank this weekend


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> I killed a cracker and use his hand for fish aggression experiments...


wow!


----------



## Trigga

IM goin to the lfs today..what should i buy?


----------



## MONGO 

20-30 neon tetras is always fun with a shoal of pygos


----------



## Apott05

depends on what all they have


----------



## acestro

Apott05 said:


> depends on what all they have


agreed. And on what tankspace you have.

I dig tanks dedicated to just one, smart, aggressive cichlid.

Wet pets, as I think they're called.


----------



## MONGO 

red tailed catfish


----------



## Apott05

at my lfs they have a red tailed cat. 8 inches and they want 60 bucks for him. Is it worth it?


----------



## acestro

Think long term.

The answer is usually no.


----------



## C0Rey

acestro said:


> I killed a cracker and use his hand for fish aggression experiments...


:laugh:


----------



## Apott05

do u suppose anything bad will happen from feeding my p's salmon?


----------



## MONGO 

my oscar that ive raised since around 1" and is now around 12" at a year old has a tiny bit of HITH on the right side of his head from im guessing stress of being moved around alot.. can HITH be cured if it isnt too bad? besides good water conditions good food etc any tricks to help HITH?


----------



## the REASON

yes youre supposed to treat it with melafix, and it can be stopped if it is caught early.


----------



## AKSkirmish

I had a fish-Once :nod:



NJKILLSYOU said:


> yes youre supposed to treat it with melafix, and it can be stopped if it is caught early.


Would also like to add that water params must be perfect and keep up with the watr changes-the more you can the better off you will be in treating this!!!!!


----------



## the REASON

ive heard salmon is a fatty food that should only be fed as a treat. make a topic in the feeding forum and see what the majority say...


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> depends on what all they have


agreed. And on what tankspace you have.

I dig tanks dedicated to just one, smart, aggressive cichlid.

Wet pets, as I think they're called.
[/quote]
Not really into SA cichlids...

ended up getting nothing


----------



## PygoFanatic

Trigga said:


> depends on what all they have


agreed. And on what tankspace you have.

I dig tanks dedicated to just one, smart, aggressive cichlid.

Wet pets, as I think they're called.
[/quote]
Not really into SA cichlids...

ended up getting nothing








[/quote]
Thats a weak trip to the LFS...comin home with nothing sucks..


----------



## Trigga

i knoww man i went there at looked at the exotics...looked at the plant stuff and looked at the fish they had for sale...im going back tomorow tho to give in my red bellies


----------



## Apott05

how big are they?


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> depends on what all they have


agreed. And on what tankspace you have.

I dig tanks dedicated to just one, smart, aggressive cichlid.

Wet pets, as I think they're called.
[/quote]
Not really into SA cichlids...

ended up getting nothing








[/quote]
Thats a weak trip to the LFS...comin home with nothing sucks..
[/quote]

at some point there need to be trips where I come home with nothing


----------



## Trigga

Apott05 said:


> how big are they?


like 5"


----------



## Apott05

i wouldnt mind some 5 inch reds haha. to bad im broke.


----------



## PygoFanatic

I just sold two 4" reds for $5 each. I wanted them gone...water was getting comprimised. I was just starting to get attached to them too...

Also, I just added some driftwood that Ive had laying around since clearing the tank out originally. The look of a tank with gravel and driftwood is so much sweeter than a bare tank..I cant even get over it...I also put my tops and light back on as well. Not being laze is pretty sweet.


----------



## Trigga

yeah..im setting up a 75 gallon tank and im going all out with the wood an plants an sh*t... what should i put in there? A rare pirahna...not a rhom..something aggressive and nice for a show tank


----------



## PinKragon

PygoFanatic said:


> I just sold two 4" reds for $5 each. I wanted them gone...water was getting comprimised. I was just starting to get attached to them too...
> 
> Also, I just added some driftwood that Ive had laying around since clearing the tank out originally. The look of a tank with gravel and driftwood is so much sweeter than a bare tank..I cant even get over it...I also put my tops and light back on as well. Not being laze is pretty sweet.


----------



## Apott05

i hate my driftwood right now. Its leaking still.


----------



## acestro

I've gotten most of my driftwood from small rivers. As a rule (I've had horrid exceptions), the rivers rinse them for you.

/wants to post tank pics

/doesn't want to clean glass

/goes to sleep instead :laugh:


----------



## PygoFanatic

Trigga said:


> yeah..im setting up a 75 gallon tank and im going all out with the wood an plants an sh*t... what should i put in there? A rare pirahna...not a rhom..something aggressive and nice for a show tank


Get a nice sized Manny!


----------



## PinKragon

acestro said:


> I've gotten most of my driftwood from small rivers. As a rule (I've had horrid exceptions), the rivers rinse them for you.
> *
> /wants to post tank pics*
> 
> /doesn't want to clean glass
> 
> /goes to sleep instead :laugh:


Think is a good idea

/will post pix of bf here

/doenst have any right now

/will take some very soon


----------



## the REASON

note to self-

10 neons dont last longer than 10 minutes...


----------



## acestro

serpaes hanging on with GT. 60 breeder has a bit of space for evasive manuvers.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

who the hell would wanna talk about fish on this site??????? geeeeeeesh


----------



## C0Rey

who said that!!









sorry PGD if this botheres you...

we seem to bother alot of people lately


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i just figured why talk about fish on a fish site thats all........... doesnt bother me at all if you guys wanna talk about fish............... as you were, private


----------



## C0Rey

/as i was??










yeah people almost forgot: confirmed my order today. 12 inch ++ rhom will hopefully reach the shores of norway in mid february!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

C0Rey said:


> /as i was??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah people almost forgot: confirmed my order today. 12 inch ++ rhom will hopefully reach the shores of norway in mid february!!


yeah its a long cold swim for him to get there aint it.

as you were.......... like they say in the army....... get back to what it was u were doing


----------



## C0Rey

hahahaha! lol that would be cold...

and for the as u were... i know dude ... i know....


----------



## the REASON

corey make sure you get a picture of the actual fish before they send it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

getting 6 reds tonight


----------



## the REASON

what size?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

4-6 inch free from another canadian member because he needs the room for the new rhom he is getting.


----------



## the REASON

free is always good.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

im giving him some gravel.......... no biggie


----------



## the REASON

just got my 125 + stand + tops dropped off for $100


----------



## jmax611

sweet deal


----------



## the REASON

definitely

i cant wait till this thing is up and running.









and stocked.


----------



## jmax611

what r u gonna put in it


----------



## PygoFanatic

When are you going to set it up? Got filters for it yet? Or is that what youre waiting for? One helluva deal, fo sho! Is Psycho going in it?


----------



## the REASON

haha i dont know yet. i want a 12" peru or xingu rhom but i might take that 10, 2" wild reds for $90 deal that SA has goin on.


----------



## jmax611

the rhom would be sweet but nothing beats feeding time like a shoal of reds


----------



## PygoFanatic

The reds will be easier on your checkbook...if you write checks. ANyways, I was gonna say, if you put your elong in there, I would put like, at least one more elong in there jsut to see if all that extra space would support a couple of em...probably not, but hey, worth a shot in my eyes. Good luck with whatever you decide to purchase!

Now I gotta 1-Up you with a 150 or 180 in the next 6 months..


----------



## jmax611

my buddy steve got a 180 acrylic for like 300 with wet/dry


----------



## the REASON

yea i thought about the elong in there and dividing it, its not really fair to take him from a 48" home to a 36" one. even tho he would get an extra 6" in width. my girlfriend wants baby fish so i think im gonna get the reds. me and her just had this discussion. i can always get a rhom later on. good think is ill have a whole lotta cons to help cycle the tank.


----------



## PygoFanatic

I may also consider that...though I have to be honest, I dont like acrylic very much. It scratches up way too easily if youre not careful.. So does glass, but I dunno...


----------



## jmax611

/was first to rate this topic


----------



## PygoFanatic

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea i thought about the elong in there and dividing it, its not really fair to take him from a 48" home to a 36" one. even tho he would get an extra 6" in width. my girlfriend wants baby fish so i think im gonna get the reds. me and her just had this discussion. i can always get a rhom later on. good think is ill have a whole lotta cons to help cycle the tank.:laugh:


There it is! Sounds like youve got it all figured out. You should spring for one or two Terns also. Just to add some color, switch things up. I like the idea that you and your girl can watch em grow up from being babies.


----------



## the REASON

yea maybe i could get george to swap out a few of the reds for terns and id pay the difference.


----------



## PygoFanatic

I was going to suggest something like that. Im sure hed work with yuo. Trust me, it will be worth it! You can compare growth rate, aggression, appetite, territorialism, etc....plus its cool to look into a tank and be able to recognize one or two fish out of a group of 10...With reds, it may be so much that it could be difficult to recognize each individual fish for qutie some time...

Plus Terns are absolutey f*cking beautiful fish. My favorite Pygo that I have is my big Tern. So much beauty, so huge, so dominant.


----------



## jmax611

tops


----------



## the REASON

you dont think they will be bullies tho?


----------



## PygoFanatic

Not if theyre the same size....They COULD end up bullying your reds around, but that would probably be just as likely as getting a red that ends up bullying all the other fish around. Did that make any sense whatsoever? Sorry, its early..


----------



## jmax611

early?


----------



## the REASON

haha ill see whats up when it all goes down.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Yeah, I woke up a few hours ago...


----------



## jmax611

you truly are the rip insomniac


----------



## PygoFanatic

Haha, hell yeah. I havent had a sleep schedule my entire life. I blame my mom for this, though I cant prove its her fault..


----------



## PygoFanatic

Heres a vid of a couple of my Caribe fighting over territory. Looks pretty intense. They were doing this for awhile before I started filming...I honestly figured theyd stop by the time I got the camera ready. But they fought the whole time and kept fighting after I stopped rolling. I had to tap the glass to get them to stop. Looks pretty intense, though its kinda dark...

http://s38.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid38.photobucket.com/albums/e106/twillett/MVI_0452.flv


----------



## Apott05

man they are going at it.


----------



## the REASON

that they are.


----------



## C0Rey

dang! i mean i have to get rid of my mac if that rhom come through..

i love that mac... maybe deph wants him...


----------



## the REASON

dude try to get yorkshires rhom. just rent a boat and drive it over therer, then you dont even have to worry aout shipping.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah do it old school norwegian style!

sail over rape and pillage.. bring back rhom as a gift to the gods!

the crazy part of this deal is the prize. hes asking for about 110 bucks for it..

i mean the last 12 inch rhom i ordred would have cost me almost 400...

so its a sweet ass deal if it works out...


----------



## the REASON

dude im being totally serious about the boat thing. it would only take like 5-6 hours to get to england no?


----------



## C0Rey

haha youre nuts, its the northe sea and winter.. im not going anywere near that.. pluss now theres like monster storms due to the weird weather..

a freakin oil tanker broke in half the other day..

you just want me dead..i know it..


----------



## the REASON

haha. my bad.


----------



## RB 32

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude im being totally serious about the boat thing. it would only take like 5-6 hours to get to england no?


----------



## C0Rey

heres a pic to show im not bullshitting:


----------



## the REASON

well rent a private plane? hell i dont know... you should deff try to get that rhom. i would.


----------



## C0Rey

if he still has it when this rhom doesnt show ill see what i can do..

i know why youre on my case, its an AWESOME speciment...


----------



## RB 32

Sorry ace but it will never happen.

You WILL be STOPPED.


----------



## C0Rey

dude... why??

i wanna drop by my lfs and get two bettas today...


----------



## joey'd

i just want some fish


----------



## moron

hay guys, I got my stand!!!!

I will take pics after I get the tank on the stand. I'm going to need 2-3 men to pic up that sh*t :nod:


----------



## joey'd

Jim99 said:


> hay guys, I got my stand!!!!
> 
> I will take pics after I get the tank on the stand. I'm going to need 2-3 men to pic up that sh*t :nod:


i fart in your stands genaral direction


----------



## jmax611




----------



## joey'd

:rasp:


----------



## moron

ya. fart on my stand you filthy cheese ball with pubic hair sticking out the left side


----------



## the REASON

Jim99 said:


> hay guys, I got my stand!!!!
> 
> I will take pics after I get the tank on the stand. I'm going to need 2-3 men to pic up that sh*t :nod:


i pic up my 125 by myself, you should need 2 people tops.

ps- KEEP THE F*CKING SPAM OUTTA HERE!


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hay guys, I got my stand!!!!
> 
> I will take pics after I get the tank on the stand. I'm going to need 2-3 men to pic up that sh*t :nod:


i pic up my 125 by myself, you should need 2 people tops.

ps- KEEP THE F*CKING SPAM OUTTA HERE!
[/quote]

owww...thats nice..

where do you have your at the moment.. while its at hiding?

ps: mined in the garage


----------



## the REASON

mines is in my front yard in the grass. i dont have a garage and thats the best place to get it clean. cuz i can flip it on its side.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> mines is in my front yard in the grass. i dont have a garage and thats the best place to get it clean. cuz i can flip it on its side.


clevor!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hay guys, I got my stand!!!!
> 
> I will take pics after I get the tank on the stand. I'm going to need 2-3 men to pic up that sh*t :nod:


*i pic up my 125 by myself*, you should need 2 people tops.

ps- KEEP THE F*CKING SPAM OUTTA HERE!
[/quote]

anyone else smell somthing?


----------



## the REASON

nah dude no bullshit here.


----------



## MONGO 

I lifted a 125 by myself its about 200 pounds

http://www.alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

suggest 2 guys when moving it though for safety reasons


----------



## the REASON

indeed.


----------



## MONGO 

look at all the piranhas he catches in that bucket.. lucky bastard


----------



## moron

I hate videos like that!


----------



## the REASON

i think i wanna try to catch a small lmouth bass and try to co-hab it with my elong. no joke.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i think i wanna try to catch a small lmouth bass and try to co-hab it with my elong. no joke.


did it before with one of my reds in a thirt gallon. no lie


----------



## the REASON

yea i doubt it would last long. i was sorta jokin too.


----------



## moron

I put 2 blu gills in and one large moth bass

1 bass was about 3.5 in

other was 5.5in

the bass was like 6-7in and would eat a feeder as soon as I threw it in

anyhow. they kept fighing. my red only gave it some fin nips. I started to get tire of them eating all my piranhas food and threw them back in the river.

about a month later I went fishing and cough some more blue gills. I took only 1....about 4in . as soon as I threw that sucka in. it was a rap. my dude went beast mode on the shitty ass son of a bitch!!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic

I want a blue gill...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

NJKILLSYOU said:


> nah dude no bullshit here.


the weight isnt the problem its carrying a 6 foot 200lbs glass box........ id love to see that lol


----------



## PygoFanatic

I like and respect NJ...and I like Timbz (just kidding man), but the thought of carrying a tank like that by yourself was quite perplexing to me. I have a 90 and wouldnt have dreamed of doing any of that stuff by myself.


----------



## Apott05

PygoFanatic said:


> I want a blue gill...


if you seriously want some blue gill let me know. i can get them for you any size for free. even some bass and perch.


----------



## the REASON

haha im not trying to brag but im very strong, i have short arms so it is kind of awkward trying to lift it. i can do it tho. i wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha im not trying to brag but im very strong, i have short arms so it is kind of awkward trying to lift it. i can do it tho. i wouldnt recommend it.












actually a video might be funnier


----------



## the REASON

haha im not gonna take pictures or video of me lifting a fish tank to prove to you i can lift my tank. i will take this picture for you tho...









haha, its cool if you dont believe me PGD im not gonna sit here and argue it anymore.


----------



## PinKragon

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha im not gonna take pictures or video of me lifting a fish tank to prove to you i can lift my tank. i will take this picture for you tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, its cool if you dont believe me PGD im not gonna sit here and argue it anymore.












I love ur pix!


----------



## C0Rey

ive finally got timers for my tanks... only took me 1.5 years


----------



## PygoFanatic

I just put this Piraya in the tank...and something is wrong with his gills...Im not happy right now.


----------



## C0Rey

hmm elaborate on that will you..


----------



## PygoFanatic

Hes got this whitish stuff coming out from under his gills...Its not pretty...Ill take a pic in a minute here..


----------



## C0Rey

could it be stuff attached to them due to handling. i know when p's slimecoat gets removed things tend to get attached to the skin.


----------



## PygoFanatic

That whitish looking growth underneath and behind the gills...on both sides..


----------



## the REASON

i dont see anything.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Its a bit more noticeable in the second pic...whitish grey, right behind the gill...am I just seeing stuff?


----------



## the REASON

just looks like where his color peers out at... i dont know.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah kinda hard to see. i see the color fading, but nothing seems off. i guess its more noticable in person.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

looks like some sort of gill membrane. ive seen these on fish lots of times its almost like a flap that seals the gills shut when they exhale.

whats up with the tern? in the background ........notch back?


----------



## the REASON

didnt notice that... looks like he got owned.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

so jim what was it that you were saying about that sanchezi of yours?


----------



## PygoFanatic

Yeah, the Tern in the back got pwned...hes on the comeback trail though. This Pirayas gills definitely have some sort of membranous material under them. I dunno..


----------



## the REASON

heres a new shot of my elong. just for the hell of it.


----------



## the REASON

heres a few more, plus a lil video.

























http://s35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/MVI_1286.flv


----------



## C0Rey

cool elong nj. he will look evebetter when you fatten him up.

looks like hes got plenty of space too..


----------



## the REASON

yea thats what sucks about feeding live, i cant give him food everyday, and he never seems full. once these cons grow out a bit he will be a fat SOB.


----------



## moron

nice elong. train it to eat fillets









hay! I got my shitty sanchezi to eat some shitty tilapia.


----------



## the REASON

you have no idea how much work i put into getting him off live, he wont do it. its ok tho, i have some breeding cons so my problems should soon be over.


----------



## C0Rey

youve given up getting him off live foods?


----------



## jmax611

tells nj it took me over a year to my elong off live


----------



## PygoFanatic

I dont care if you feed live, but I think that if you want to get him off live foods, you definitely have the ability to do so. More a matter of patience than anything...


----------



## the REASON

im tired of wasting time and money trying. im not that determined to do it, ill just give him what he wants.


----------



## moron

NJ is does you elong finger chase

piss yellow skulls!!!

3000


----------



## Apott05

PygoFanatic said:


> I dont care if you feed live, but I think that if you want to get him off live foods, you definitely have the ability to do so. More a matter of patience than anything...


Hungry dog will eat anything.

you could try using the garlic gaurd. I hear it works well.


----------



## the REASON

Jim99 said:


> Hungry dog will eat anything.
> 
> you could try using the garlic gaurd. I hear it works well.


i did it dont.


----------



## Apott05

well thats dissapointing. Stuborn ass fish.


----------



## C0Rey

maybe NJ is the perfect noob for you to help in your app thread!

Appot: "ace, i got this newb skater kid to feed his elong prepaired food"

ace: "haha what a punk, good job appot"


----------



## the REASON

haha, "i also taught him how to aulie"


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## PygoFanatic

C0Rey said:


> maybe NJ is the perfect noob for you to help in your app thread!
> 
> Appot: "ace, i got this newb skater kid to feed his elong prepaired food"
> 
> ace: "haha what a punk, good job appot"


----------



## moron

does anybody have any suggestions on how I should try to train my sanchezi to eat hakari cichid gold pellets.

what more colors....


----------



## the REASON

tie a string around it. zoom it around the top. try switching it up, like move it pause it move it pause it. if he still wont take it, tie the other end to a broomstick or something of the sort.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> tie a string around it. zoom it around the top. try switching it up, like move it pause it move it pause it. if he still wont take it, tie the other end to a broomstick or something of the sort.


I will try that with fishing string

thanks for the imput

any more suggestions?


----------



## the REASON

well then use the rod aswell.









no hook of course.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i like fish


----------



## jmax611

my boss is letting me put a tank at work i just need to find a good priced tank so i can put my altuvie in it


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> my boss is letting me put a tank at work i just need to find a good priced tank so i can put my altuvie in it


nice!

WHAT SIZE TANK YOU PLANNING TO BUY

YOU CAN GET A 55G IN WALMART FOR A CHEAP PRIZE

LIKE 158$$

IN JERSEY

sorry ofr caps...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

anyone ever try eatting fish flakes?


----------



## Dezboy

i aint going to, to be honest with you................................reckong they would turn my insides funny colours

IF ANYBODY WANTS A MACCALATUS IM SELLING ONE, (UK)


----------



## moron

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i aint going to, to be honest with you................................reckong they would turn my insides funny colours
> 
> IF ANYBODY WANTS A MACCALATUS IM SELLING ONE, (UK)


sorry im in US


----------



## Apott05

i was thinking about trading my rhom for a 6 foot tank and some pygos

jmax look up jans fish store. Cheapest tanks i have ever seen. Its in michigan around you somewhere. Im not shitting when i say it was like a buck per gallon up to 75. Then there was a price increase. I would call them and check it out.


----------



## the REASON

UPDATE - the plecos are still alive!

im quite puzzled. ive seen him give chase before, i think he just loses them because of the brown gravel...


















the picture is sidewerds...


----------



## Dezboy

nice little plecos NJ


----------



## the REASON

meh, the do their job and dont get eaten.


----------



## Dezboy

HAHAHAAH, you do havea point there like


----------



## cueball

how to beat down nitrates???? you say you know your sh*t rip ??? help me ,, my nitrate is super high i lost 3 guppys help how do i get it down? i got tons of healthy live plants?


----------



## Dezboy

do a 30-40% water change.............................

leave the tank til tmo then do a water test, if the parameters are still high then do a 30% water change..............

basically keep doing those water changes till the tank is back to normal

make sure when you do the water change and add fresh water you use de-chlorinater to make the water safe for you fish............

also products like stress zyme can help reduce nitrite, amonia in your water........................

ALSO IS YOUR TANK PROPELY CYCLED, IS YOU PH OK AND AMMONIA, NITRATE????

ALSO if you have live plants decaying plants can create high nitrate levels..................


----------



## cueball

> NITRATE


 is the one that is high


----------



## Dezboy

simple you still need to keep the water changes going as this still lowers nitrate levels..............

also the plants are good for nitrate levels as they utilize nitrates, so yes they are good.....

make sure you dont over feed your fih as this can also be a result causing high nitrates............

you can also buy nitrogen removing filters which help the removal of nitrate, actually it is bio media


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the only thing to lower nitrates is live plants and or water changes.


----------



## moron

The removal of nitrate, if not utilized by plants, takes place in an anaerobic environment and is called denitrification...


----------



## acestro

Jim99 said:


> The removal of nitrate, if not utilized by plants, takes place in an anaerobic environment and is called denitrification...


which is uber hard to do efficiently in an aquarium

/moves fish around

/cant seem to keep fish in the same tanks in fish room

/wonders if life would be boring with same fish in same tanks for years

/or maybe normal?









/needs to cut down on tanks and get a 'patch' to help addiction


----------



## the REASON

feeding vid. meh...

http://s35.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid35.photobucket.com/albums/d173/newdawnpd/psycho.flv


----------



## moron

very nice!!!!


----------



## the REASON

thank you.

seems like my elong had a growth spurt in the last few days, he looks huge now. i always thoguth he looked kinda small...


----------



## moron

how big is she?


----------



## the REASON

haha he, 6" last week. he looks bigger now tho.


----------



## moron

nice....

my sanchezi is 4.5"

he can beat you elongs ass in a one!!

j/k j/k

your elong will kick sanchezi ass.....

prob.....prob

cuase the size

my sanchezi will attack anything in and outside the tank

and I got it to eat again


----------



## the REASON

my elong is the same way, except for these damn plecos, i seriously dont get it...


----------



## moron

imo takes pics of my 120g tomorrow!!1!!!11!


----------



## jmax611

i wish my elong was that active


----------



## MONGO 

i wish my elong was still alive


----------



## C0Rey

i DONT want to know what you did to kill that fish


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> i DONT want to know what you did to kill that fish


----------



## C0Rey

OH NOES!!!


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> OH NOES!!!


couldnt handle the spin


----------



## the REASON

haha yea he really needs to either get pics, or stop listing unidentified fish...



RockinTimbz said:


> i wish my elong was still alive


thats a small elong.


----------



## MONGO 

its cool he has unique and hard to ID piranhas but pictures would make looking at the SA site alot more enjoyable









but it would probably be hard to take pictures of all the fish that come through and upload them to the site


----------



## the REASON

i guarantee he could get someone to do it. i know i would do it for free.


----------



## MONGO 

i can see if you are getting like 10 dime size reds than it would be stupid but every other good size fish should have a picture to back it up with before purchase.. or you can do it by request which i think some of the sponsers do if its within reason like if you are ordering a $400 rhom or that $2000 piraya


----------



## the REASON

i think stock photos are a better option, therefore you only need to take pics when requested or for new unidentified fish. like AS does.


----------



## C0Rey

couldnt hadle the spin, omfg, hahaha

yeah ive been wondering about that fish too.

so rocking you visit the sponsor siten when bored too huh?


----------



## the REASON

haha i do that all the time, but only because im still unsure of what kind of fish i want.


----------



## C0Rey

what kind of tank do you have?


----------



## the REASON

6ft 125


----------



## C0Rey

you got 800 bucks?

and how whide is that tank?


----------



## the REASON

no i dont have $800 to spend on fish, and its only 18" wide. i already know what im gonna get im just not sure that, that is what i want...


----------



## C0Rey

yeah go steal 800 and get AS's 16inch rhom. if i could pick it up i would do it my self. in a hart beat!


----------



## the REASON

haha 16" rhom in a 18" wide tank. sounds great. ahahahaha.

i just put the backround on my tank. it looks great now.


----------



## jmax611

i been thinking about doing dit background outof that spray foam stuff


----------



## the REASON

unless your going to get really intricate, realistic, and detailed with it, its not worth it IMO.


----------



## C0Rey

well you didnt let me finish.

i was going to say steal the money get the fish.

start a chinese children coal mine and invest in a bigger tank..

its real easy, you just have to beat them hard..


----------



## the REASON

haha.


----------



## C0Rey

:laugh:

man i might need to sell my mac soon.. he will be missed...


----------



## the REASON

FTS-


----------



## C0Rey

nice tank.. could do with some more drif perhaps...

so u got 2 tanks?


----------



## the REASON

i have 4, but only two are set up.

20hex - Cons and fry

29 - empty

55 - elong

125 - empty

haha yea that tank needs plants or something. ill get on it soon.


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> FTS-


i like the look of the tank







i keep my tanks real simple too. i just ordered this nice centerpiece to fit perfectly in my 90gallon so im going to have that and gravel and nothing else

i also have the same heater.. visitherm


----------



## the REASON

haha is your constantly covered in bubbles too?

heat + water = bubbles


----------



## MONGO 

yea i get the bubbles on it and the white crap on the suction cups.. for the longest time i thought the thing didnt work but never bothered to take it out because my water temp was fine so i grabbed it to slide it down the glass to scrub behind it and burnt the sh*t out of my hand while in the water


----------



## the REASON

haha. my plecos hang out on that thing all the time, i dont know how....

Jmax how big is your elong?


----------



## C0Rey

ive placed my mac for sale


----------



## MONGO 

my fishys


----------



## jmax611

nice fish timbz

/asks what is a good deal on a 75g setup w/ stand, tops, and lights brand new from an lfs


----------



## moron

Im gunna take pis of my 120g later


----------



## MONGO 

since im in the city and things are grossly overpriced that would run me close to $300 maybe more at the lfs but if you are lucky should be able to get a setup like that from $100-$200 where youre from.. i got a deal on my 90gallon through some connections at this petland up in harlem and got it with the top/lights and stand for about $220.. also you could go through a private seller and find a sweet deal like NJ did with the 125gallon for like $100 if i remember correctly


----------



## jmax611

thers an lfs that would sell me a setup for approx200-220 new ive been looking for stuff in the classifieds but no luck yet all the other lfss wanted like 350


----------



## Apott05

i have a 75 i could sell you jmax


----------



## moron

Jim99 said:


> Im gunna take pis of my 120g later


----------



## MONGO 

200-220 is a good deal from where i come from but maybe a bad deal from where someone else comes from its all depends.. like apott said he could sell you a 75


----------



## jmax611

how much?
stand?
tops?lights?


----------



## MONGO 

Jim99 said:


> Im gunna take pis of my 120g later











[/quote]
stop with the spam you f*cking retarded asshole


----------



## Apott05

i was thinking $200
Oak trim tank
Black Stand
Oak Trim light strip
Biowheel 350
Biowheel 330
2 150 watt heaters
gravel
driftwood
glass tops


----------



## jmax611

pics?


----------



## MONGO 

sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## jmax611

is black stand a metal one


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> Im gunna take pis of my 120g later











[/quote]
stop with the spam you f*cking retarded asshole
[/quote]

hay!!I'm on topic!!!


----------



## MONGO 

posting a smiley quoting yourself is not on-topic its being an ass


----------



## jmax611

how is a smiley on topic especially since you quoted yourself???


----------



## Apott05

here it is


----------



## jmax611

is that a 48x18x21
and the stand could i put another tank below it?


----------



## MONGO 

heres my 90 with a tank below same dimensions as the 75 just taller


----------



## Apott05

those dimensions are correct. And yes right now i actually have a 45 long on the bottom.


----------



## jmax611

how far is findlay from the border to mich


----------



## MONGO 

Apott05 said:


> those dimensions are correct. And yes right now i actually have a 45 long on the bottom.


i think thats what i have under mine either a 40 or a 45 its the same dimensions as a 55 just shorter in height so it can fit under


----------



## Apott05

see


----------



## moron

^^how big is that tank??


----------



## MONGO 

same as mine


----------



## Apott05

RockinTimbz said:


> those dimensions are correct. And yes right now i actually have a 45 long on the bottom.


i think thats what i have under mine either a 40 or a 45 its the same dimensions as a 55 just shorter in height so it can fit under
[/quote]

same reason i went with a 45 to i can get my fat arm in there haha.

Jmax from the border im only like an hour south. I live 5 minutes off of I-75


----------



## jmax611

$150


----------



## MONGO 

i think a 55 could fit under but with no room for a light and cover you would have like 3-4 inches of clearance


----------



## Apott05

hmmm. i dunno. i really need 200.if you buy it for 200 i already have 200 stashed away i should be able to find a six footer somewhere.


----------



## MONGO 

i can get an allglass 125 for the same price as a 90 around here but i went with the 90 because im living in an apartment and dont have the space


----------



## Apott05

give me $800 and you can have everything. fish both tanks i mean everything. haha


----------



## jmax611

im seriously interested but i have to get some work done ill talk to you later about this after work like 7pm

$175







and consider it sold


----------



## the REASON

i got BOP so im posting this on the next one...


----------



## C0Rey

whao ! <>RIP making inside deals! i like


----------



## the REASON

anyone got an emp 400 they wanna sell?


----------



## MONGO 

ill sell you a used bio-wheel from mine.. its full of good bacteria


----------



## the REASON

i dont need the bacteria.


----------



## MONGO 

its good bacteria


----------



## the REASON

i dont need it.


----------



## MONGO 

sell you my bacteria


----------



## the REASON

i was gonna say yes...


----------



## MONGO 

its still good the bio wheel is still spinning


----------



## PygoFanatic

Eh...NJ...for what its worth, Ive got one that needs a new arm that goes into the tank (I stepped on it by accident). It may also need a new cover as well, but Im not positive about that...

If you think you could restore it, you can have it for the price of shipping..


----------



## the REASON

haha where can i get emp 400 parts?


----------



## PygoFanatic

I dunno specifically...however, I know of LFSs around here that sell parts for filters and powerheads..

Possibly ebay?..


----------



## MONGO 

marineland website maybe


----------



## the REASON

haha i dont really need one i just figured someone might have an old one.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Emp 400 is the biggest HOB filter they make, correct?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## PygoFanatic

<l~~~has an old one


----------



## MONGO 

PygoFanatic said:


> Emp 400 is the biggest HOB filter they make, correct?


roger that


----------



## PygoFanatic

OK, just makin sure were talkin about the same one...I was like 90% before that..


----------



## Apott05

are you sure? i always thought the ac110 was the largest.


----------



## MONGO 

aquaclear110 is made by hagen emp400 is made by marineland


----------



## the REASON

ac 110 & emp 400 are the same size, just personal preference.

i like the emp. it looks nicer IMO.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Im an AC guy for that same reason...

BWT, what method did you use for the background on that tank again?


----------



## the REASON

i didnt wanna empty the tank so i use that plastic backround stuff.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Nice call...looks smooth either way. I like that video you posted... Some really nice pursuit footage.


----------



## the REASON

yea he does grab a couple. he seems to prefer the corner and attack method over the open water grab.

there are some water spots on the glass back there tho... haha my bad.


----------



## moron

SO you what do you guys think?


----------



## the REASON

wouldnt the taller one be more expensive? i thought you bought used...


----------



## moron

I bought it for 339.00....came up being around 455.00 some odd dollras

I bought that stand for $200

I was going to but a 125g from ebay. but I did't fell like going far away.

don't know when im going to set up that bad boy....but I know I'm going all cariba


----------



## PygoFanatic

Caribes are nice...

BTW, major aggression goig on in my Pygo tank today...a lot of chasing and nipping. I have a feeling one of ems going down soon...


----------



## the REASON

they only had that footprint available jim?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> they only had that footprint available jim?


NO! hey had everything! you can even make your own costom dimensions.

this is 60x18x16

you can order some big ass tanks in the store

they be having 200+ gallons for sale too....hay he can get me any piranha I want too! I know the guy









My shitty sanchezi

Bad camera...but he has more color and some purple too. but you ca see it...


----------



## the REASON

those dimensions only come out to 75 gallons... maybe its 72x18x16?

that tank looks a lot taller than 16" too....



NJKILLSYOU said:


> those dimensions only come out to 75 gallons... maybe its 72x18x16?
> 
> that tank looks a lot taller than 16" too....


actually that comes out to 90gallons... you must not know how to measure.


----------



## moron

oh!!!

I meant 26"high

18"wide

60"long

and it comes to be 122g in the cac

my bad


----------



## the REASON

haha i knew it looked a lot taller. 26" is really high tho... i would definately take the exta foot in length...


----------



## moron

I would too. But I don't have no where to put a 6 foot tank. The only wall that is available is 63" long


----------



## the REASON

i see...


----------



## moron

when we move to a bigger house....Im going to buy like 180+g.......not anytime soon though :laugh:


----------



## cueball

can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


----------



## moron

the only thing I could say is keep the tank really clean and have good filtratio....with alot of biological filtration!!


----------



## the REASON

cueball said:


> can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


i think you would be better off making a topic in the disease forum. HITH isnt really a quick help kinda thing. i lost my spilo to it...









i hope all goes well for your fish tho.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

jim why not take some pics with all lights off besides the tank light and no flash. best way IMO...


----------



## jmax611

cueball said:


> can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


go to your lfs a gets some medz my buddy had a huge green terror with hith and got some expensive sh*t but i cant remeber what it was it came in like a perscription bottle and worked awsome if needed i could call my lfs and ask them what it was


----------



## moron

jim why not take some pics with all lights off besides the tank light and no flash. best way IMO...

O rly

comes out mad blury. My shitty sanchezi can't stay still!!111!


----------



## cueball

jmax611 said:


> can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


go to your lfs a gets some medz my buddy had a huge green terror with hith and got some expensive sh*t but i cant remeber what it was it came in like a perscription bottle and worked awsome if needed i could call my lfs and ask them what it was
[/quote]
yes yes sir do that please, i would like to know the best medz big als online in canada has ill be shipin there this week our local fish store owners are so dum i aint even gonna try them fools... any great meds for hith,, out there list them ? i sware ill never say anythang bad about team rip again,,lol


----------



## moron




----------



## jmax611

cueball said:


> can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


go to your lfs a gets some medz my buddy had a huge green terror with hith and got some expensive sh*t but i cant remeber what it was it came in like a perscription bottle and worked awsome if needed i could call my lfs and ask them what it was
[/quote]
yes yes sir do that please, i would like to know the best medz big als online in canada has ill be shipin there this week our local fish store owners are so dum i aint even gonna try them fools... any great meds for hith,, out there list them ? i sware ill never say anythang bad about team rip again,,lol
[/quote]
i will call them in the morning as they are closed now to see what it was and then pm you i know the sh*t my buddy user cleared it up real quick (less than a week) and he was treating it in a 100g i would advise a smaller hospital tank so you dont have to use more medz than neccesary. what kind of fish it it?


----------



## jmax611

Jim99 said:


>


i dont know if thats any good but i believe the stuff to be metronidazole, but i will still call my lfs tomorrow to verify that


----------



## moron

^^nice. you can try ebay!! ebay is amazing....


----------



## Apott05

hith sure does suck.


----------



## jmax611

Apott05 said:


> hith sure does suck.


qft

i hope i never have to deal with it


----------



## Apott05

you come up with your $200 yet?


----------



## moron

so im bringing my 120g into the house this weekend.......


----------



## jmax611

Apott05 said:


> you come up with your $200 yet?


ill let you know


----------



## Apott05

im broker then you are.


----------



## moron

I got a few thousands in my bank acount


----------



## MONGO 

my big oscar has some minor HITH on his dome







I feed him a good diet and his water conditions are excellent. I think since the tank is below the 90 and close to the floor he gets stressed out because of the dog and cat. He always chases them and tries to attack them through the glass so they probably piss him off. I also put a big fake plant in there because he ate all the live ones so I think hes mad about that because he pulls it out of the sand and moves it around the tank.


----------



## C0Rey

i love it when fish re-decorate.. sooo funny like omg like totally

/slapps self...


----------



## MONGO 

dont have that problem with my piranhas just that damn oscar


----------



## C0Rey

i had some sajicas that would go nuts, and my sanch had a period where he dug holes and hid in them..


----------



## MONGO 

the worst thing my oscar does is shoot water out at me when i open the lid to feed him


----------



## C0Rey

that awesome dude! far out!

when fish strikes back... get a vid will yah!


----------



## MONGO 

im starting to think he does it by accident because he gets so anxious for the food and starts sticking his head out of the water and opening and closing his mouth squirting water


----------



## C0Rey

no timbs hes making a move on you. if a girl did that to you what would you think she wanted. just imgaine the fish is a girl and let your imagination flow..

/omfg totally grossed myself out there.


----------



## MONGO 

whats wrong with you


----------



## C0Rey

dont know. i think you have a bad influence on me.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## C0Rey

aahh i see you have the aniquehelmetOscariousus.. very rare and beatufull speciment.

i hear they have quite a temper and stick solidly to the fact that the eart is flat..


----------



## MONGO 

did jim hijack your account


----------



## C0Rey

why? :suspect


----------



## MONGO 

your spelling and grammar has gone down the shitter









at least in that last post


----------



## C0Rey

yeah im terribly sorry. what can i ever do to make it right?

i guess nothing..


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## the REASON

ahahahahahahhahahahah this is the funniest page in this thread.


----------



## jmax611

cueball said:


> can i get some quick help with the problem called hole in the head,,,,?????fellaz?


go to your lfs a gets some medz my buddy had a huge green terror with hith and got some expensive sh*t but i cant remeber what it was it came in like a perscription bottle and worked awsome if needed i could call my lfs and ask them what it was
[/quote]
yes yes sir do that please, i would like to know the best medz big als online in canada has ill be shipin there this week our local fish store owners are so dum i aint even gonna try them fools... any great meds for hith,, out there list them ? i sware ill never say anythang bad about team rip again,,lol
[/quote]
i called my lfs and they said the med was called "INZ" like i said its good stuff


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> yeah im terribly sorry. what can i ever do to make it right?
> 
> i guess nothing..


that wasthe gayest sentence ever!!!

anyhow.

i might put the 120g in the house the week....


----------



## jmax611

Jim99 said:


> yeah im terribly sorry. what can i ever do to make it right?
> 
> i guess nothing..


that wasthe gayest sentence ever!!!

anyhow.

*i might put the 120g in the house the week....*
[/quote]
we get the point jim....


----------



## moron

oH!!!

ok


----------



## Apott05

jmax u make a decision yet? i have a deal im trying to do and want to know if u want it before i commit to something else. Thanks man.


----------



## jmax611

dont wait on me i think i might of found something else that is closer thanks neways man


----------



## AKSkirmish

Once again free pacu to whoever can kill him and eat his big ass-22 inches and fatter than Rosie herself


----------



## ZOSICK

AKSkirmish said:


> Once again free pacu to whoever can kill him and eat his big ass-22 inches and fatter than Rosie herself


----------



## moron

AKSkirmish said:


> Once again free pacu to whoever can kill him and eat his big ass-22 inches and fatter than Rosie herself


22"<<<<damn!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hay gus. I have mad worms in my tank. I think its due to all the food *cough hakari cichlid gold pellets* getting sucked up by my aquaclear 110

I added prazipro

How should I clean my filter...

Just did a waer change yesterday....(60%)


----------



## C0Rey

artemia can be powned with nothing but waterchanges and salt..


----------



## MONGO 

water changes and salt killed those worm bastards for me.. water change and keeping the tank clean is the key to everything


----------



## C0Rey

in fcuking deed!


----------



## moron

I think all the shitty food that got sucked up by by filter :confuses:

I will do a big ass waterchange today

those shitty bastards are going down!


----------



## Apott05

jmax u can come get it for 175. That is if you are still interested.


----------



## acestro

/is raising a GT for someone else

/is getting attached to this stunning fish

/never understood why self didn't get back into GTs

GTs are cool fish. (Green terrors for those that dont know)


----------



## AKSkirmish

acestro said:


> /is raising a GT for someone else
> 
> /is getting attached to this stunning fish
> 
> /never understood why self didn't get back into GTs
> 
> GTs are cool fish. (Green terrors for those that dont know)


How big Ace?-ne other tank mates for that guy-What do you keep fish wise ne how sir-Why you never show pics really


----------



## acestro

AKSkirmish said:


> /is raising a GT for someone else
> 
> /is getting attached to this stunning fish
> 
> /never understood why self didn't get back into GTs
> 
> GTs are cool fish. (Green terrors for those that dont know)


How big Ace?-ne other tank mates for that guy-What do you keep fish wise ne how sir-Why you never show pics really








[/quote]

I show pics in bursts... the one before last was lost in the latest upgrade attempt. The last one is scattered in here... but you're right, I need a new thread. I'll start it soon in the non-p pics section.

Roughly: robersoni, synspilum, argentae, carpintis, haitiensis, grammodes, GT (temporary, kept with dither serpae tetras.. down to 8 now :laugh: ), electric blues, electric yellows, featherfins, guppies, baby cichlids (the yellows and blues), large flowerhorn, remnants of a reef

All above are in separate tanks except the africans are together. The GT is around 4-5".


----------



## Apott05

are there any crazy chilids i could keep in a 40 gallon?


----------



## the REASON

shell dwellers! haha.


----------



## Apott05

a shell dweller? sounds boring


----------



## C0Rey

i think they breed n such in snail shells. very interesting behaviour..


----------



## the REASON

they are mean. and tiny. ace and i have had many discussions on them. or one. or maybe two? haha, he likes em.


----------



## acestro

Apott05 said:


> are there any crazy chilids i could keep in a 40 gallon?


define crazy.

...then define chilids..









My shell dwellers went from 6 to 3 in a 40 gal! They're uber aggressive. I'd go with a single Central American species. While many wont be able to live in a 40 for life, they'll do fine for a while.

Dimensions of the 40 gal are relevant too.


----------



## Apott05

they are same as a 55 only shorter. I heard something about akskirmish putting a test tube with money in a tank with a fish. no one ever got the money cuz the fish is crazy. anyone know what is =was?


----------



## acestro

AK is nuts


----------



## MONGO 

I would get that money.. just pour a bottle of olive oil in the tank and youre good to go...... wait I mean clove oil


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> I would get that money.. just pour a bottle of olive oil in the tank and youre good to go...... wait I mean clove oil



















double d'oh


----------



## MONGO 

I used like 2/3 bucket of water and 1/3 vodka with ice cubes to euthanize this sick oscar I had


----------



## the REASON

you killed your water spitting oscar?


----------



## C0Rey

BJ oscars are hard to find timbz. you should know


----------



## MONGO 

no hes still here he just has a small case of HITH which is going away slowly.. the one i had to euthanize was just sick









this is my blowjob oscar


----------



## the REASON

update- i put the small pleco in the convict tank, he hasnt done much for algea, but i think the parents are pushing him around. big pleco got the top half of his tail fin eaten off. just noticed it yesterday. he should be fine unless my elong thought he tasted good...


----------



## MONGO 

pleco = cold lunch


----------



## the REASON

why cold? haha


----------



## MONGO 

because its cold







if it was a snake eating a rat or something the rat would equal a hot lunch


----------



## moron

I bought a 60" 120g for a 63" wall...Things changed and now its gunna be put in a 13foot wall. I could of bough a standard size 125g, or 135, or 150g







Doesn't really matter right


----------



## the REASON

jim- return it?

timbz- my tank is at 82 degrees, i would say "heated" lunch


----------



## MONGO 

no its still a cold lunch.. if you eat anything at 82 degrees it will taste cold since your body is 98 degrees.


----------



## MONGO 

double post


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> jim- return it?
> 
> timbz- my tank is at 82 degrees, i would say "heated" lunch


I don't think I can return it...I bought it like 3 months ago..


----------



## MONGO 

so get one more and put them next to each other


----------



## moron

how many caribas do ya think I can keep in a 120g 60x18x26....???


----------



## MONGO 

i would put 6-8 but some might say thats too much but I like to overstock just a little bit









I have 6 in a 90 gallon for life or until they are traded for a large rhom


----------



## the REASON

RockinTimbz said:


> how many caribas do ya think I can keep in a 120g 60x18x26....???


i would get a 10" rhom instead.


----------



## moron

I think im going to buy 6 3"

how is the aggresion in your tank? never owned caribas before.

I owned rhoms

a breed reds

and I owned a mac/splio

I heard there very terretorial. Do you find them any different from reds?


----------



## MONGO 

yea you put the water more than 98 degrees


----------



## the REASON

haha i dont think thats how it works. i dont know tho.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> how many caribas do ya think I can keep in a 120g 60x18x26....???


i would get a 10" rhom instead.
[/quote]

I'm tiered of single serras. I use to own a 7" rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

id say 4-5 maybe 6 comfortably for a while, all depends on what size you initially buy them at


----------



## moron

buying between 3-4"....

you say 3-4 life?


----------



## the REASON

New Keeper Banners! Yay!


----------



## jmax611

sweet how about manny, mac, and altuvie?


----------



## the REASON

give me some good pics and maybe ill make em


----------



## jmax611




----------



## the REASON

too much flash

ill work on em tho


----------



## jmax611

still lookin for altuvie pic
and thanks... no hurry


----------



## AKSkirmish

Here is one if you can photoshop the other crap out of it-:nod:

Wrong pic sorry-


----------



## the REASON

look good?


----------



## jmax611




----------



## the REASON

and this one?


----------



## the REASON

i cant find a good altuvie pic anywhere


----------



## AKSkirmish

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i cant find a good altuvie pic anywhere


Ask Brandon for one-I think he might have a good one we could use possibly-


----------



## jmax611

ill got one so hold up


----------



## the REASON

sweet. any other species? piraya comes out bad no matter what pic i use.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Maybe!!!!









Maybe!!!!!


----------



## the REASON

ill give it a go

whats the second one? it wont work.


----------



## AKSkirmish

And just had to throw this in as well


----------



## jmax611




----------



## AKSkirmish

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ill give it a go
> 
> whats the second one? it wont work.


What ya mean man-It's a babie red


----------



## jmax611




----------



## AKSkirmish

Just another take on one-If one can even get past my gravel-


----------



## jmax611

/thinks nj has skills
/thinks he should post theses in the lounge


----------



## the REASON

AKSkirmish said:


> ill give it a go
> 
> whats the second one? it wont work.


What ya mean man-It's a babie red
[/quote]
thats what i thought.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Only other p pics I got is a babie gold diamond rhom and my old 11 inch vinny


----------



## the REASON

i wanna wait till i have all/most done. or have bob make a new topic and add his.

piraya-










told ya piraya always comes out bad









such a beautiful specimen too...


----------



## the REASON

altuvei-










i dont think it looks good, but i cant make it look better.


----------



## jmax611

good enough for me and i love the fact that they are my fish in the sig
except elong


----------



## the REASON

haha let me know of any i mispelled, i went completely off memory.


----------



## moron

hay can you make me a sanchezi one when you have the time


----------



## the REASON

there is a sanchezi one.


----------



## moron

and I just happen to look at your avatar message


----------



## the REASON

added caribe


----------



## jmax611

/just got back from picking up 75g tank
/is tired from long drive
/got tank, stand, brand new never opened aquaclear 70 and new 300 w submersible heater for $120


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> /just got back from picking up 75g tank
> /is tired from long drive
> /got tank, stand, brand new never opened aquaclear 70 and new 300 w submersible heater for $120


nice!


----------



## Apott05

thats awesome. hard to beat a deal like that really


----------



## jmax611

sorry apotto :rasp: your was a killer deal to i have to go buy gravel and top and light though, but at least i can fet what i want

neone ever user the pea geavel from home depot??????
its alot cheaper tha going to buy 100#s of gravel


----------



## Apott05

seriously tho would anyone be interested in a big rhom?


----------



## jmax611

pics and price?


----------



## Apott05

$375


----------



## moron

what do you guys think Of driftwood theme for my 120g?

sand, rocks, lots of driftwood, and some tall plants?


----------



## Apott05

jim thats the best

nutsack


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> jim thats the best
> 
> nutsack


nice rhom!


----------



## Apott05

why thank you


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

if that rhom was in my area it would be very tempting even tho i dont like to keep piranha because they dont really make ur money back but talk about a show specimin


----------



## acestro

nice fish Apott... seems to be turning away in every pic though :laugh:

manuelis look to be stunning fish. how much of that blue is from the flash?


----------



## C0Rey

wonders i ace has seen sweettooth.. fliptaciouz manny...

goes to get pics...

hopes fliptasciouz wont mind:


----------



## acestro

Wow, if legal, I would get into piranha just for this species. What a nice fish!


----------



## jmax611

def a nice fish i like then better when they are smaller


----------



## moron

^nice!^


----------



## C0Rey

yeah nice manny tampx

they are very cute when little


----------



## Apott05

definatly nice


----------



## the REASON

dude there has been two black neon tetras in my tank for like a week. i had 4 with about 10 other kind of fish. (looked like black neons, but slender and longer) this is just wierd that they lasted this long.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude there has been two black neon tetras in my tank for like a week. i had 4 with about 10 other kind of fish. (looked like black neons, but slender and longer) this is just wierd that they lasted this long.


hay guys I;m painting me backround at the moment! Will take pics when its intside my house







DON'R KNOW WHEN i'M GOING TO SET IT UP but when I do. I will buy like 10 neons. I want my tank looking like this. I may not put alot of plants though...


----------



## Apott05

jim your never gonna get that setup. haha. i wish u the best of luck tho. painting the back black right?


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> jim your never gonna get that setup. haha. i wish u the best of luck tho. painting the back black right?


yea. Im just waiting for it to dry up now. I gave it like 5 coats of teh paint.

/hopes it doesn't rain or snow

/looks cloudy out


----------



## Apott05

isnt it a 5 foot tank?


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> isnt it a 5 foot tank?


yea

60"x18"x26"


----------



## the REASON

haha its raining here.


----------



## moron

its almost dry!


----------



## moron

........................................................................................................

its started to snow a little now!

I put a cardboard box over it!


----------



## C0Rey

i buy everything premade... so not to go trough all that...


----------



## jmax611

neone ever put all purpose gravel in a fish tank?


----------



## the REASON

itll prolly work. just clean it.


----------



## moron

hay guys. Its in the house. will have pics tomorrow


----------



## acestro

/waves to Ex0000000000000dus

/wonders how his fish are doing....


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> /waves to Ex0000000000000dus
> 
> /wonders how his fish are doing....


Im telling you. ace and me are always alone!

/wonders why?

/uppercuts everybody in thread

/nobody is in here









/swings at the air

EDIT

sorry. I thought this was AQHU


----------



## Apott05

im getting a new 135 next weekend.

/ is excited

/isnt sure what to put in it.


----------



## the REASON

buy a few more geryi...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Apott05 said:


> im getting a new 135 next weekend.
> 
> / is excited
> 
> /isnt sure what to put in it.


Go buy a 2 inch rhom and putt him in there it will make the tank look big as hell


----------



## Apott05

haha yea right.

i was thinking about a crazy shoal of good old cheap reds. Overstock it a little and put 15 in there haha.

i already have a rhom. Maybe some small reds and terns


----------



## the REASON

no no no, buy 2 more geryi...


----------



## jmax611

a shoal of geyi would be sweet


----------



## Apott05

yea. exodus has a pretty nice shoal


----------



## the REASON

then do it.


----------



## Apott05

to broke

and im not even sure if any are available


----------



## moron

get caribas..


----------



## Apott05

i really want terns


----------



## jmax611

tops

get what you want


----------



## moron

congrats for the tops. get caribas!


----------



## Apott05

jim do you have caribas?


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> jim do you have caribas?


no..not yet. But I'm buying for my 120g in the incoming future. I had natts. I also bread them. got sick of taking care of the fry and sold everything


----------



## Apott05

split an order of terns with me from george.

20 of them for 375


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> split an order of terns with me from george.
> 
> 20 of them for 375


that would be sweet. but I really want a shoal of caribas..


----------



## Apott05

alright then.


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> alright then.


sorry.

--------------------------------------------------------------

after 4 50% waterchange in a row. every day!

I still see lil worms. I added prazi. I added salt.

I cleaaned the filter out the first day..

will have to go beast mode cleaning tomorrow..


----------



## Apott05

jim if i pay pal you will u send me some prazi?


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> jim if i pay pal you will u send me some prazi?


what do you mean? I buy my prazi from ebay


----------



## Apott05

how much is it?


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> how much is it?


I think it was $10 with like $6 shipping..


----------



## Apott05

is it alot?


----------



## moron

I don't now. you will prop get it for arounf 10$ at a local ifs. I think its the shipping that makes it look expensive. they sell different size bottles too.


----------



## Apott05

i dont have it at a lfs. thats why i wanted to buy some from you or ebay.


----------



## jmax611

sounds like your lfs sucks


----------



## moron

I have so many fish stores around me....its not even funny..


----------



## Apott05

my lfs doesnt even have cons.

i only have 2 within reasonable distance.


----------



## Apott05

shipping tiny cons would be cheap. it wouldnt have to be anything big.


----------



## the REASON

it would cost the weight of the bag.


----------



## Apott05

yea


----------



## joey'd

:rasp:


----------



## Trigga

What should i get for my 10 gallon? should i go SW or do a tetra setup with alot of plants


----------



## MONGO 

SW nano


----------



## C0Rey

yeah i want one. with a toadfish..


----------



## moron

I have a few 10gs. If I where you..I would fill it up with guppies..


----------



## acestro

down to 3 serpae tetras :laugh:

goofy GT


----------



## the REASON

iv had two black neons in my tank for almost two weeks. this is absurd. i put in some 1/4" con fry today and my elong was eating/trying to eat them. hes a wierdo.


----------



## C0Rey

ive added 3 suckerfish to my sanch tank, pluss 20 or so tetra like fish, the last week, they are all gone.. crazy sanchezis


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> ive added 3 suckerfish to my sanch tank, pluss 20 or so tetra like fish, the last week, they are all gone.. crazy sanchezis


mines pretty aggressive also. It will take the smelt off my hands! finger chases!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Pacu-burgers ne one


----------



## ZOSICK

so did you kill the pacu...


----------



## moron

I will never buy a pacu. onless I decide to buy a big ass community tank. chances of that happening are slim


----------



## Apott05

i measure my rhom today. the last time i measured him which was about 4 or 5 monthes ago he was a little bit past 11.25. I measure him today and he is just a tiny tad less then 12 inches.


----------



## moron

Apott05 said:


> i measure my rhom today. the last time i measured him which was about 4 or 5 monthes ago he was a little bit past 11.25. I measure him today and he is just a tiny tad less then 12 inches.


nice!


----------



## the REASON

nice man


----------



## C0Rey

the white sand in my sanch tank is almost completely green


----------



## RB 32

You see this guy...I want you to be able to feel how thick this guy is...if you got good size fist..if you close your fist and look down on it...you can get an idea of how thick this guy is..


----------



## jmax611

so i went to my lfs last night while i had a buzz and needed to buy a new magnet for my magnum 350.. $28 i ***** him down to 25 and told him he had to throw in a beer and a baby albino bristlenose pleco.
heres some pics


----------



## C0Rey

looks like a lump of snot in that first shot. funny...


----------



## MONGO 

looks like that peehole thing that eats your balls from the inside


----------



## Trigga

that doesnt even look like a fish...


----------



## the REASON

haha it did look like a booger.


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> haha it did look like a booger.


haha that was what I was going to say


----------



## jmax611

that thing is tiny that second pic is him next to a algea wafer


----------



## moron

finished washing 100pound of sand. will finish another 50pounds. then some pics will come up


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

how big is ur tank jim or how many you putting sand in? thats alot of freaking sand if its in one tank!!!!!!! i wouldnt put any rocks in the tank with 150lbs of sand b4 the water goes in.


----------



## Apott05

its a 120. they usually tell u to use 1 lb per gallon. but i think jim is gonna find out 150 is a ton for a 5 foot tank. it will look good tho


----------



## moron

its only about 1.5" high









I want alot of subtrate though...


----------



## Apott05

make sure u show us pics jimmy boy


----------



## acestro

Deep sand can be trouble, keep an eye out for dead spots in the sand (where Hydrogen Sulfide bubbles form). And never stir up all of the sand while cleaning, you could poison your fish with that H2S.

speaking of water issues, stupid ammonia/chlorine remover is making my water cloudy when I do water changes.







how annoying.


----------



## MONGO 

is that what makes it cloudy the conditioner







I knew IT!!!


----------



## moron

i think im not going to add alot of sand any more. thanks ace


----------



## MONGO 

add only like 2 inches


----------



## jmax611

go take the sand out of your vagina right now jimbob


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> go take the sand out of your vagina right now jimbob










I will take some pics later on gals....


----------



## the REASON

of your sandy vag?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> of your sandy vag?


----------



## moron

will rocks/gravel/sand that contain iron effect my water paremeters? because I my algea magnet fell in and sand/rocks got stuck to it

/needs your help


----------



## Apott05

well that cant be good at all.


----------



## MONGO 

Jim I would start with some nice goldfish if I was you.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## the REASON

5 yea 6 is a bit much.


----------



## MONGO 

word


----------



## the REASON

word.


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> is that what makes it cloudy the conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew IT!!!


has to be, because before I did the tedious thing of filling up garbage cans with water and letting the chlorine air out on its own.

I thought I'd be more efficient with the python and conditioner crap. Well.... now the cloudiness.









btw...

That piranha is 33 cm if you measure it scientific-like


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> is that what makes it cloudy the conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew IT!!!


has to be, because before I did the tedious thing of filling up garbage cans with water and letting the chlorine air out on its own.

I thought I'd be more efficient with the python and conditioner crap. Well.... now the cloudiness.









btw...

That piranha is 33 cm if you measure it scientific-like








[/quote]
Filling up garbage cans.. letting it air out.. what a moron








I would rather have cloudy water for a little while than fill up garbage cans but I dont even bother with conditioner any more. Im sure the city water has chlorine but oh well.

and 33cm


----------



## moron

hey ace. will sand/rocks that contain iron effect my water? my algea magnet fell and rocks and sand got stuck to it


----------



## MONGO 

Isnt iron good for live plants?


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> Isnt iron good for live plants?


yup.

It's lead that you have to worry about.

/tried to acclimate some fish from 65 degrees to 85 degrees in an hour.

/failed









/kicks neighbor for keeping fish at such a cold temperature

/kicks self for not being more patient









/is down to one serpae tetra :laugh:


----------



## moron

so what do I do in a situation like this?


----------



## C0Rey

nice rhomb


----------



## the REASON

why you waitning until friday to get him?


----------



## the REASON

/just got 15 zebra danios for $10

/cheyea!

/


----------



## MONGO 

NJKILLSYOU said:


> why you waitning until friday to get him?


Needed to wait until I got the last of my money together and friday morning starts my weekend so I can have 2 days to acclimate him and make sure it doesnt turn into an expensive paperweight like alex said


----------



## the REASON

sounds good.


----------



## C0Rey

im not getting the rhom


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> im not getting the rhom


which one? and why not?


----------



## C0Rey

the big one.

as of why?

prob the same BS reasons why i havnt gotten any of the 4 ive ordered... this sux.


----------



## MONGO 

didnt you want a manny but ended up with a sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey

yeah thats another of my failed attempts to get a piranha.

its so frustrating its not even funny..


----------



## MONGO 

how big was the rhom?


----------



## C0Rey

12 inc's

now i need to look at ordering from an european company.

this rhom was gonna cot me 100 bucks

from glacer im looking at paying 4oo...


----------



## the REASON

whatever it takes man.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah only thing is its been over year since i ordered the firts one. this BS is taking its sweet time


----------



## C0Rey

new list i got miled to me right now

Serras.(Pygoncentrus) calmoni 8-10cm 
Serrasalmus elongatus 10-12cm 
Serrasalmus hollandi 5-7cm 
Serrasalmus hollandi 7-9cm 
Serrasalmus humeralis 8-10cm 
Serrasalmus manueli 9-12cm 
Serrasalmus manueli 12-15cm 
Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 1,5-2,5cm 
Serrasalmus nattereri wild red piranha 5-7cm 
Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 20-25cm 
Serrasal.nattereri SMALL SPOT 7-9cm 
Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 9-12cm 
Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 11-14cm 
Serrasalmus rhombeus 6-8cm 
Serrasalmus rhombeus 8-10cm 
*Serrasalmus rhombeus 25-30cm*
Serrasal.spilopleura TAPAJOS 10-15cm 
Serrasalmus spilopleura 10-15cm 
Serrasalmus sp.piraya REDBELLY 8-10cm 
Serrasalmus sp.NEW SMALL HEAD 9-12cm


----------



## jmax611

C0Rey said:


> new list i got miled to me right now
> 
> Serras.(Pygoncentrus) calmoni 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus elongatus 10-12cm
> Serrasalmus hollandi 5-7cm
> Serrasalmus hollandi 7-9cm
> Serrasalmus humeralis 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus manueli 9-12cm
> Serrasalmus manueli 12-15cm
> Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 1,5-2,5cm
> Serrasalmus nattereri wild red piranha 5-7cm
> *Serrasalmus nattereri* red piranha 20-25cm
> Serrasal.nattereri SMALL SPOT 7-9cm
> Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 9-12cm
> Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 11-14cm
> Serrasalmus rhombeus 6-8cm
> Serrasalmus rhombeus 8-10cm
> *Serrasalmus rhombeus 25-30cm*
> Serrasal.spilopleura TAPAJOS 10-15cm
> Serrasalmus spilopleura 10-15cm
> Serrasalmus sp.piraya REDBELLY 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus sp.NEW SMALL HEAD 9-12cm


----------



## C0Rey

how is this hard to comprehend for you tampx?

fish exporters are retarded..

just not the ones on this site...


----------



## jmax611

ok so i go to my old place to get my fish tanks when i got off work and one of my heaters wasnt working and the heat was off.......ifigured that the heaters would keep them @ temp..the tank with my mac was fine but the other tank had a divider with my manny and my altuvie in it and it was only f*cking 52 degrees and the manny and the altuvie where laying on there sides.... so igrab a bucket and put 30-40% of water frop the mac tank and then the rest with the cold water and plopped them in the bucket and took them next door to my buudys house. he has a 180g acrylic and a huge sump at the bottom and his temp is 84deg so i set the buckets in the sump while i drained the tanks and stayed and put a little warm water in there slowly for like 20-30minutes... now they are sitting in the bucket doing fine so far. im waiting for the tanks to thaw a little before filling them i thiink they will be opk ill keep you update once they are in there tanks....


----------



## moron

Sorry to here about that jmax. lucky for you nothing bad happend


----------



## jmax611

im not out of the woods yet!!


----------



## moron

do you know how it feels to wake up and find 7 6-7" reds dead flooding? you will be fine


----------



## jmax611

they didnt die so i think they will be ok after i eat dinner i will fill the tanks and put them in there and cross my fingers


----------



## moron

I will cross my fingers..


----------



## C0Rey

update?


----------



## jmax611

they made it through the night and seem fine so i think they will be ok


----------



## C0Rey

cool...


----------



## jmax611

heres a link to pics of my manny with stuff on its side
http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...p;#entry1832466


----------



## Trigga

C0Rey said:


> new list i got miled to me right now
> 
> Serras.(Pygoncentrus) calmoni 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus elongatus 10-12cm
> Serrasalmus hollandi 5-7cm
> Serrasalmus hollandi 7-9cm
> Serrasalmus humeralis 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus manueli 9-12cm
> Serrasalmus manueli 12-15cm
> Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 1,5-2,5cm
> Serrasalmus nattereri wild red piranha 5-7cm
> Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 20-25cm
> Serrasal.nattereri SMALL SPOT 7-9cm
> Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 9-12cm
> Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 11-14cm
> Serrasalmus rhombeus 6-8cm
> Serrasalmus rhombeus 8-10cm
> *Serrasalmus rhombeus 25-30cm*
> Serrasal.spilopleura TAPAJOS 10-15cm
> Serrasalmus spilopleura 10-15cm
> Serrasalmus sp.piraya REDBELLY 8-10cm
> Serrasalmus sp.NEW SMALL HEAD 9-12cm


thats what your getting? didnt you end up getting a super rare spilo last time you ordered?


----------



## C0Rey

trigga the super weird spile was id'd as a sanchezi, by frank, said someting about it maybe being a male sanch.

im thinking about ordering the rhom, just need to see were i can get it the cheapest...


----------



## Trigga

have you seen the aquascape thread? they are selling the same spilos


----------



## C0Rey

ill have a look right now

whats with the name strawberry spilo.. mines a sanch...


----------



## Trigga

lol yeah well thats what you got right?


----------



## C0Rey

looks similar..


----------



## SNAKEBITE

they looks sweet toobad i cant get my hands on them


----------



## the REASON

dude my elong went trough those 15 danios in 2 days and there is still a black neon tetra thats been in there for 3 weeks. i guess you could call this a successful cohab.







j/k....

its annoying me tho.


----------



## Trigga

Go answer my what should i get thread in p-discussion...


----------



## the REASON

done.


----------



## C0Rey

manny manny manny men!! wish death upon me!! trigga u got that!


----------



## Trigga

lol ye...i want a manny too...but i might get some discus but I DONT KNOW







im going crazy deciding.


----------



## MONGO 

Monster rhom makes his 90gallon look like a 2.5gallon


----------



## Trigga

wheres the pics? u mised a crazy dash btw


----------



## C0Rey

pics here spinster!


----------



## acestro

my lfs just got in a wild pair of dovii. The male is literally pounding the crap out of a 1.5 foot pacu.









regarding my fish, I've got a TON of little electric yellow and electric blue fry, but no one buys them small.







I'm stuck with hundreds of fish for a while









/considers just selling parents...


----------



## moron

ace, how amny tanks do you have? how big?


----------



## jmax611

i just got the best deal for $80

55g tank
iron stand
top
4 foot light
ac100
protein skimmer
3 heaters
10 galloms tank withtops 
ac20
nets 
misc hose
and more i need to got through it all

so now my question is his tank was salt water so do i have to replace the media in the filter?? and is a protein skimmer good for freshwater ???


----------



## Trigga

very nice deal for $80...theres a tank for sale here too..wiht everything...they dont know the gallon size just that its 36"....

rhom thread is up


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> ace, how amny tanks do you have? how big?


I always forget a few tanks but...

100
100
75
60
60
50
55
40
40
30
30
29
33
20 H x 4
20L x 10?

and some other 'tubs'


----------



## MONGO 

UPDATE

I aquascaped the tank moving the driftwood all into one centerpiece so he has more room to move, trimmed the plants a bit, tinted the lights, did a water change, and added black water extract. The water is a little milky because of the water change and conditioner which will go away in like an hour or 2. Hes still a little banged up on his hump from the trip and his chimple is a little raw but hopefully will go away with time. He let me pet him a couple of times while I was moving the driftwood until he darted at me :laugh: I offered him some shrimp yesterday but he didnt seem interested so ill just give him time to get used to his new home.


















Another thing do you think it would look better with a black background?


----------



## acestro

Nice fish!!!

I always prefer dark backgrounds, it helps you see the details about the fish.

I cant believe you were petting him


----------



## Trigga

what stantard sized tank usually has a length of 36"???

btw timbz that is a SWEEET rhom


----------



## MONGO 

thank you

At one point I put my finger on his bottom lip to touch his chimple and he didnt do anything







and im not even drunk. Later ill come home after partying and do something stupid. You'll see a thread in the piranha discussion section about a rhom biting off a finger. Im going to pick up a black background if I can find one at the LFS or order one online. Any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## Trigga

Click here Timbz


----------



## MONGO 

cooooooooooooool.. those go inside of the tank








I dont know if I want to take away any more swimming room for him since im at the comfort/over-stocked point right now with him so a background like that would take away like 2-3 inches on the back. I think im just going to get a jet black background that goes on the back of the tank.


----------



## acestro

Maybe a background of fingers... so he'll consider them part of his environment?


----------



## MONGO 

hes very aggressive but real mellow at the same time


----------



## Trigga

is he shy? my rhom is under a friggin rock 24/7...


----------



## acestro

Silly piranhas :laugh:


----------



## MONGO 

He was in a bare tank with only the shop lights over him for 2 years so I think hes just not used to being in a tank with decorations and a dedicated light over him. Also the trip stressed him out but he seems to be just chilling now. I give him a week or two until he starts acting like he was in the store biting at anything in his tank. Also hes so big he cant go under a rock or anything like that just hide behind the amazon swords but his hump still sticks out







Throw some dither fish in with your rhom like neon tetras to get him moving around.

Im probably going to get like 10-20 different small tetras for his tank that he probably wont even bother chasing or trying to eat


----------



## Trigga

yeah i tried dithers...biggest waste of 30$ i ever spent


----------



## the REASON

i spend $15 weekly on ornamental fish for the purpose of feeding my elong.


----------



## MONGO 

I never tested PH but is 6.0 PH good??







Im assuming milk would be good but its the yellow color all the way at the bottom of the PH scale on my kit for 6.0.










/thinks I need to start testing PH more often.. I also put in driftwood and blackwater extract which probably dropped it a bit


----------



## the REASON

6.5-6.8 would be ideal but a steady ph is better than trying to buffer your ph constantly.


----------



## Trigga

if ur rhom is from peru then 6 is good.


----------



## MONGO 

what about venezuela


----------



## Trigga

1.

Rio Xingu: High water; Temperature 80ºF pH 6.7 6.9
2.

Rio Araguia: pH 5.8-7.5 (6.5), 4-20 dH (8), 72-82°F (22-28°C)
3.

Rio ***** and Orinoco rivers: pH: 4.5-7 (6.0); 2-8 dH (6); 75-82°F (24-28°C)


----------



## acestro

steady pH ftw, every time.

fluctuating pH is for Team Easy









(I kid :rasp: )


----------



## Trigga

Venezuela is Orinoco


----------



## MONGO 

what f*cking river is in venezuela


----------



## Trigga

read u dumb shyt i just posted that


----------



## MONGO 

and what about 84degrees is that too much?


----------



## Trigga

well thats at mating season so what you have him at is ok as long as its around 80 ish

and 85 is a max...i wouldnt put it that high honestly...keep it at 80


----------



## MONGO 

i have it between 83-84


----------



## acestro

That's hot, but is fine.

The only thing that worries me about that is how fast it would cool off if the heater broke. But I'm guessing you want some growth and activity, so low 80s makes sense. I'm with Trigga on the 85 degree 'ceiling' concept.


----------



## Trigga

yeah if thats what aquascape had it at keep it like that...


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> what f*cking river is in venezuela


----------



## MONGO 

Nah..







I dont want any growth but its pretty amazing that AS grew him from around 10" to 16" in 2 years. I also dont know what temp. they had him at.


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> 1.
> 
> Rio Xingu: High water; Temperature 80ºF pH 6.7 6.9
> 2.
> 
> Rio Araguia: pH 5.8-7.5 (6.5), 4-20 dH (8), 72-82°F (22-28°C)
> 3.
> 
> Rio ***** and Orinoco rivers: pH: 4.5-7 (6.0); 2-8 dH (6); 75-82°F (24-28°C)


----------



## Trigga

are u sure its a vinny timbz? if it is its from Orinoco...


----------



## acestro

80 is fine. My space heater gradually goes up to 85 sometimes, never any troubles, it's kinda like pH, nothing too fluctuating and nothing too extreme. River life isn't all THAT stable, they naturally experience change. Now fish from lakes... like Tanganyika... can be tricky...


----------



## MONGO 

Ill ask Pedro/Alex what the collection point was if they remember.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> 80 is fine. My space heater gradually goes up to 85 sometimes, never any troubles, it's kinda like pH, nothing too fluctuating and nothing too extreme. River life isn't all THAT stable, they naturally experience change. Now fish from lakes... like Tanganyika... can be tricky...


mine does too...but i usually get up to it...

yeah tanganyika is a biatch cuz therez different fish from different levels of the lake..requiring different temps..but even then its still pretty much the same...there is a grey area even there right? Corect me if im wrong ace

like fronts are from deeper regions than most tang cichlids noe wat i mean


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> 80 is fine. My space heater gradually goes up to 85 sometimes, never any troubles, it's kinda like pH, nothing too fluctuating and nothing too extreme. River life isn't all THAT stable, they naturally experience change. Now fish from lakes... like Tanganyika... can be tricky...


mine does too...but i usually get up to it...

yeah tanganyika is a biatch cuz therez different fish from different levels of the lake..requiring different temps..but even then its still pretty much the same...there is a grey area even there right? Corect me if im wrong ace

like fronts are from deeper regions than most tang cichlids noe wat i mean
[/quote]

Well, there's Benthochromis and Fronts but I'd say the vast majority of those Tanganyikans experience essentially the exact same temperatures and pH all year long (with only extremely gradual and small changes). A lot of Tanganyika's great depth is anoxic and cant even hold fish.


----------



## Trigga

oh i see...how deep is Tanganyika?


----------



## MONGO 

75 feet


----------



## Trigga

is it really? my bathtub is deeper than that....

yeah its not you **** loll...its 4,823 ft at its deepest


----------



## MONGO 

Just pulled this little anchor worm thing off my rhoms hump which was trying to get inside but got him with tweezers in one shot. The rhom was like "what the f*ck are ya doin?" I have it on a plate right now trying to take pictures but its out of focus every shot. I see its legs moving the little bastard. I have it in a bowl of water and im going to see if a small amount of salt will kill it. If it does im going to treat the tank.


----------



## the REASON

wow good thing you saw it.


----------



## jmax611

that sux kill it


----------



## MONGO 

I woke up hungover went out turned the light and saw it on his hump on his left side.. I was like what the f*ck is that.. I saw its legs moving so I grabbed the tweezers and got it in one try. It was a bitch getting off the tweezers damn thing doesnt let go. I check the spot on the rhom to see if anything was left but hes fine. Im going to do a salt treatment and possibly meds. I have it in my bowl. You guys have any links to pictures of these worms?



jmax611 said:


> that sux kill it


Im going to do a salt treatment on a small scale level with it in a bowl and see if it gets nuked. If it does ill just do a salt treatment on the whole tank.


----------



## the REASON

pleco got his dorsal eaten off.









other pleco got beaten to death by convicts.










pleco TOPs


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I aquascaped the tank moving the driftwood all into one centerpiece so he has more room to move, trimmed the plants a bit, tinted the lights, did a water change, and added black water extract. The water is a little milky because of the water change and conditioner which will go away in like an hour or 2. Hes still a little banged up on his hump from the trip and his chimple is a little raw but hopefully will go away with time. He let me pet him a couple of times while I was moving the driftwood until he darted at me :laugh: I offered him some shrimp yesterday but he didnt seem interested so ill just give him time to get used to his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing do you think it would look better with a black background?


would you like to sell me some of that friftwood? give your rhom some free space to swim around..


----------



## MONGO 

I was never good with keeping plecos they always dropped dead on me. Im going to put like 20-30 small tetras in with the big guy to give it more activity.. any ideas on what are some nice/active tetras?


----------



## the REASON

timbz you should find a nice 2"x4" 120g. dream tank for that guy.



RockinTimbz said:


> I was never good with keeping plecos they always dropped dead on me. Im going to put like 20-30 small tetras in with the big guy to give it more activity.. any ideas on what are some nice/active tetras?


zebra danios are cool. ill send you a link to get 50 for like $40


----------



## MONGO 

Mr_shortbus said:


> would you like to sell me some of that friftwood? give your rhom some free space to swim around..


I would but I was going to break some pieces of and put it with my BJ oscar :nod:

Heres the site where I got mine.. It comes pre-soaked and treated. Awesome quality.
www.aquariumdriftwood.com

I ordered a X-Large centerpiece and a bunch of small and large pieces.


----------



## Trigga

RockinTimbz said:


> I was never good with keeping plecos they always dropped dead on me. Im going to put like 20-30 small tetras in with the big guy to give it more activity.. any ideas on what are some nice/active tetras?


school of neons and some black shirt or black phantoms look crazy when there all skooling together...but its all up to you...you can get barbs, serpea tetras anything fast enough to escape the rhom..in other words no angels loll


----------



## MONGO 

His mouth is so large to eat something small he would have to suck it in which I doubt he would even bother doing. NJ suggested zebra danios so im going to order some of those tomorrow online and pick up some neons and those other tetras after I get off of work.


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> would you like to sell me some of that friftwood? give your rhom some free space to swim around..


I would but I was going to break some pieces of and put it with my BJ oscar :nod:

Heres the site where I got mine.. It comes pre-soaked and treated. Awesome quality.
www.aquariumdriftwood.com

I ordered a X-Large centerpiece and a bunch of small and large pieces.
[/quote]

hm. do they have pictures of what they are selling? I would like to see what i'm buying


----------



## MONGO 

I dont think so..I just told them my tank size/dimensions and how I would like it to look and they sent a nice piece. Im sure if you ask they might show you a picture.


----------



## Apott05

driftwood is a bitch. i wouldnt buy it unless i seen it first. Theres just to many ways it could be off and not look right. But yours does look good there timbz


----------



## moron

ew. I want a huge pieace. but I already bought 2 20"+ from therizman1

I will prob but in the near future. thank you


----------



## Trigga

yo timbz if i ordered off that site...could i tell them to ship it to you and you ship it to me in canada? cause they dont ship to canada....


----------



## the REASON

if you call them im sure you could arrange shipping to canada.


----------



## MONGO 

The good thing about the wood is its already water logged and all it needs is a quick rinse and just dump it in the tank.

Call them and arrange it







I never called just wrote a nice email with my card info and they sent it to me. They ship the wood on mondays so you missed this weeks.


----------



## MONGO 

the anchorworm I took off looked similar to this.. wasnt as dug in though


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> the anchorworm I took off looked similar to this.. wasnt as dug in though


jesus

how big do those suckers get. kill the bastard worm for shitsakes


----------



## Trigga

did you dose with that prazi stuff you told me to dose my p with?


----------



## the REASON

he shouldnt have needed it if he had been at AS for 2 years.

you generally use prazipro on freshly imported wild fish.


----------



## MONGO 

He also grew from 10" to 16" which is pretty amazing so I dont think he has any growth inhibiting worms in him.

Made a thread in the picture section








http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=146963


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> he shouldnt have needed it if he had been at AS for 2 years.
> 
> you generally use prazipro on freshly imported wild fish.


oh yeah thats true...forgot about the two year stint at AS....


----------



## the REASON

i plan on buying some plants today and re-doing the tank. let me know what you think.

before-









after-









tank looks kinda dim cuz theres a 30" light on the tank now, but i would probably switch it to the 48"er thats sittin on my empty 125.


----------



## MONGO 

I think the lighting is fine like that... and those plants would look nicer with your rhom









I also like that wood, real or fake?


----------



## the REASON

its fake but it looks nice. i would pay a lot for a real peice of drift that looked like that.

i think im going to make another canopy soon too. first one is good i just half assed it and can do much better.


----------



## C0Rey

are those plants real NJ?


----------



## the REASON

indeed.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Those plants look like they were photoshopped in with the paint option. I dont know if its because of the bright ass color or what, but those things look unreal as hell..


----------



## the REASON

PygoFanatic said:


> and this brings me to my next point kids- Dont Smoke Crack.


indeed.


----------



## PygoFanatic

/sets lighter on highest setting


----------



## Trigga

LOL you guys aren't the sharpest knife in the tool shed he obviously drew them to show what it would look like


----------



## C0Rey

no i think they are real. ive looked at them 4 a whike. def real.


----------



## jmax611

look fake to me


----------



## the REASON

i wonder why... its the same god damn picture twice.


----------



## C0Rey

lol i cant believe anyone would believe i or anyone else thought those plant were real.


----------



## the REASON

i dont think anyone did. i think we were all playing that game until trigga had to ruin it.


----------



## C0Rey

lol good ol trigga


----------



## the REASON

i went out and bought 5 more elongs to liven up my tank. already seen my fish paired up with one of the new ones, its soo awesome. i bet theyll lay eggs then ill get rich!


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## the REASON

PRLY.


----------



## C0Rey

lol NJ!

ok so im not getting my rhom and ive promised deph my mac. now wtf do i do.


----------



## Trigga

nice elong tank...hopefully theyll lay a hastatus

cuz i heard they do that


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nice elong shoal. puts GG's to shame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## the REASON

bought the plants, looks beautiful. i kept the stump in there. ill post pics after i get home from the LFS.

got about 4 big umbrella plants (spathiphyllum wallisii) 6 small ones, and about 7-8 Aregentine sword plants (echinodorus argentinensis)

looks soo good.


----------



## C0Rey

pics dude ... pics.............


----------



## the REASON

later. when its dark so the pics actually look decent.


----------



## moron

nice...what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## MONGO 

nice elong shoal

next you need to do a paper rhom shoal


----------



## the REASON

no specialty lighting. im just gonna wing it. if they start to rot ill swap this light out for the 48"er.

so this was before:









and here it is now:

























i like it.


----------



## jmax611

looks good

a lfs by my house has 48" 50/50 strips for $50 i bought one and plan on buying another

/is setting up fish room tonight ill post some pics when im done


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

looks great but what happened to the rest of your elongs?


----------



## MONGO 

looks much better now


----------



## the REASON

jmax611 said:


> looks much better now


thanks!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

sorry about the multiple losses man. at least u have a real badass as a survivor


----------



## the REASON

yup







he has lungs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

check the guessing game NJ


----------



## the REASON

still wrong daniel-son.


----------



## moron

nice looking tank there NJ..


----------



## Geis

scared the sh!t out of my lil guys tonight......


----------



## jmax611

/set up fish room

/is 50% done

/will finish tomorrow

/nailed blanket up to trap heat in room(only temp. until i get a door this weekend)

/is trying to not need heaters

/tells ace that i think a space heater is not needed because ambient air in that room with a door should 
be like 85-90ish(it gets hot up there)

/we will see if heaters are needed by morning or after work

/ asks ace for more hints for fish room

/plans on running drain and water into new room in the future

/is also worried about weight of tanks on upper floor









/put heavier tanks on load bearing walls

/crosses fingers

/wishes i had a basement


----------



## jmax611

tank has went from 74.5 to 76 in a hour or so..

/thinks i wont need heaters

/is happy because of money i will save on electric bill


----------



## C0Rey

NJ you put dippy to shame! (not really but i like it)

and lung elongs are very rare..


----------



## the REASON

thanks man.


----------



## jmax611

tanks were at 80 deg this morning


----------



## the REASON

nice.

i had 2 rummynose tetras, 6 white clouds, and 6 zebra danios, and about 20 baby cons in the tank yesterday. they are all still there besides a few cons and the rummynoses.









they were perdy.









actually he got more than 1 zebra and white cloud too.:laugh:

those tetras were badass tho.


----------



## the REASON

does anyone have any tips for gravel vaccing new plants? should i just not vac until they root themselves or what?


----------



## acestro

Either keep them in pots or wait. You can stir gravel with your hand and be careful.... but I'm guessing that's not an option?

silly piranhas.


----------



## Apott05

check it out.
http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=147139


----------



## Geis

I know theres an abunduce of write ups on skittish P's but I rather get some info from you guys that have some hands on experience.
I have 6 Nats 3-4". They are getting better since they were just lil tykes but i still see them running all over the place when i walk by or get close to the tank. Any tips or is this another thing that happens with time. This is my first experience with young Nats. I purchased 4 6"ers a couple years ago and never had to go thru this. They didnt give sh*t who or what you were. Mean lil suckers.
Thanks!

to note: tank is in middle of living room. when im home their light is on and every other day im running a PH for about 4 hours.


----------



## Trigga

nice tank NJ


----------



## the REASON

thanks trigga


----------



## jmax611

tanks are up to84 degrees









i just closed the heat vents a little hopes it helps


----------



## jmax611

i put manny in 75g, mac in 55g, elong in 40 long, altuvie in29g 
g/f stupid goldfish went in 40 tall and i have a 10g setup with feeders in it and 2 empty 20g under the 75 g.

is not sure what to put in them since there are so small was thinking maybe a teacup ray in one and a ell in the other, but im not sure


----------



## Trigga

no way bro for even the smallest ray your gonna need a tank with a huge footprint


----------



## Apott05

true. i had 4 5 inch florida rays. I had them for 5 monthes and they were close to be 10 inches.


----------



## jmax611

ok then scrath the ray idea


----------



## Geis

Get a Clawed Frog. Thats what im going do with my 29g. Quite entertaining lil boogers.


----------



## jmax611

i was also thinking maybe a couple of turtles or a chameleon


----------



## the REASON

anyone else think POTM needs an entry limit like MOTM? i do.


----------



## AKSkirmish

NJKILLSYOU said:


> anyone else think POTM needs an entry limit like MOTM? i do.


No way-Why limit it?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the only limit should be pics per person. if you put on a limit there will be a back up of pics for every month........

maybe there should be a serra pic of the month and a pygo pic of the month just to even it up a bit. cause in all honesty serras win over pygos like all the time.


----------



## Trigga

cuz serras usually look better IMO..unless you got a very nice piraya or somethin


----------



## AKSkirmish

Trigga said:


> cuz serras usually look better IMO..unless you got a very nice piraya or somethin


Which i do-But it doesn't matter how many time i enter it-Even the crappiest pic of a rhom will beat out my almost perfect piraya-And it's pretty sad-They are mostly a popularity contest-IMO-I've seen some really good pics get beat by pics that weren't even classified as a decent pic-


----------



## the REASON

i dont know, it just seems like the more entries the more actual good pics get left out. you cant enter the same pic next month and there are a lot of nice pictures this month.

im not talking about myself because my pic sucks and was old. but there are some really nice shots in there.

my guy is really liking his new setup.


----------



## moron

nice pic.

your elong looks cute


----------



## jmax611

my tanks are staying steady so far at 80degrees
i had to block off the heat vent and crack the window a fuzz


----------



## Trigga

MY RHOM ATE INFRONT OF ME! finally


----------



## jmax611

sweet i remember when my g/f made fun of me b/c i was excited that my mac ate with the light on lol


----------



## MONGO 

my rhom hasnt touched food since I got him last friday


----------



## Trigga

well it took mine like 2 weeks to eat infront of me...did you buy any fish to put in the tank yet? he might eat those...

but then again its not like hes straight outta the wild...im sure AS had him well fed


----------



## MONGO 

I saw him destroy a 6-7" spilo in front of me but ive been offering him catfish, tilapia, and shrimp. if i get him a feeder fish it will have to be like 5-6" because he wont mess with anything else smaller and probably wouldnt be able to catch it.


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> well it took mine like 2 weeks to eat infront of me...did you buy any fish to put in the tank yet? he might eat those...
> 
> but then again its not like hes straight outta Compton


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> well it took mine like 2 weeks to eat infront of me...did you buy any fish to put in the tank yet? he might eat those...
> 
> but then again its not like hes straight outta Compton











[/quote]
Took me a minute..


----------



## Trigga

LOL....


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> sweet i remember when my g/f made fun of me b/c i was excited that my mac ate with the light on lol


only fellow fish nerds can appreciate such things :laugh:


----------



## Geis

ya know just two nights ago my gf made fun of me cause i told her to turn the lights off to watch my shoal feed....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

if ur gonna tell her to turn the lights off it better not be to feed your shoal................. better be for something more ammusing


----------



## moron

I have a sanchezi that can handfeed.. beat that CORey


----------



## Trigga

i have a rhom that has a heart attack everytime i walk in the room


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> i have a rhom that has a heart attack everytime i walk in the room


wild fish ftl

I have some wild caught cichlids. I have to sit still for 5-10 minutes to observe them.


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> i have a rhom that has a heart attack everytime i walk in the room


wild fish ftl

I have some wild caught cichlids. I have to sit still for 5-10 minutes to observe them.








[/quote]

I use to have a few reds. I had to stand like a statue to watch them eat. pretty much the same thing


----------



## acestro

/thinks Pygo fell asleep on keyboard


----------



## C0Rey

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> I have a sanchezi that can handfeed.. beat that CORey


has two sanchezi that act like theyve never seen me before everytime i enter the app.

thers to little human trafic at home to make any fish very used to human persence.

my mack is a bit bolder, or hes just over hungry all the time..


----------



## jmax611

/is having hard time regulating tank temps


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> /is having hard time regulating tank temps


fish room.... space heater?


----------



## jmax611

no need for a space heater it gets the tanks to 84 degrees w/o one and i close the vent in the room and it goes down to 74


----------



## Geis

C0Rey said:


> I have a sanchezi that can handfeed.. beat that CORey


has two sanchezi that act like theyve never seen me before everytime i enter the app.

thers to little human trafic at home to make any fish very used to human persence.

my mack is a bit bolder, or hes just over hungry all the time..
[/quote]

I have a shoal of 6 reds that act like i'm going butt rape them everytime i walk in the room.


----------



## acestro

jmax611 said:


> no need for a space heater it gets the tanks to 84 degrees w/o one and i close the vent in the room and it goes down to 74


what is "it"? The heat from the house? 74 isn't bad. Fluctuation between 75 and 80 is no biggie. I guess I'm confused at what the trouble is.









I have the space heater on my room even in summer in Louisiana. Stability is my goal too.


----------



## jmax611

the heat from the house keeps it at like 84, but i think i may have it under control


----------



## MONGO 

Aquascapes back fishroom is like 90 degrees I was sweating and its like 10degrees outside.


----------



## Trigga

i got a 50 gallon tank today..filter heater canopy lights...45$ nice deal no? she was asking 80


----------



## acestro

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=147574


----------



## acestro

More pics in Non-p Pics and Vids


----------



## moron

I wish I had a good camera to take pics of my purple spilo *mad*


----------



## Trigga

OH MY GOD FINALLY...my rhom destroyed a feeder WITH THE LIGHTS ON! okay...it took liek 20 minutes for him to realize i wasnt gonna do anything but sit there and watch but when he started he was CRAZY! hes still young and needs to learn to hunt but that will come with time...and practise


----------



## MONGO 

I dont think fish in aquariums need to learn how to hunt. No way for the feeder to escape like in the wild.


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> I dont think fish in aquariums need to learn how to hunt. No way for the feeder to escape like in the wild.


Fish that cant even catch fish in the wild (like flowerhorns) can catch fish in an aquarium.

I hate feeders being fed to fish that cant catch them naturally, which includes a TON of piranha vids. My Acestrorhynchus got their sh*t with one strike, no use of the 'glass'.


----------



## Trigga

yeah my pirahan didnt use glaqss either...the feeder was way faster than him tho...he kept waiting for it to go underhim and finally he took like halgf his tail off and chomped on him...remember hes only like 2.5"


----------



## moron

I threw in a few red barbs a few weeks ago and I was suprised all where died in 1 day. only have way gone!

always feed shrimp and tilapia but I give it lil treats once in a while...


----------



## the REASON

acestro said:


> I dont think fish in aquariums need to learn how to hunt. No way for the feeder to escape like in the wild.


Fish that cant even catch fish in the wild (like flowerhorns) can catch fish in an aquarium.

I hate feeders being fed to fish that cant catch them naturally, which includes a TON of piranha vids. My Acestrorhynchus got their sh*t with one strike, no use of the 'glass'.
[/quote]
hey now my elong uses the glass at times but ive seen him make a ton of open water takedowns... it works.


----------



## the REASON

ok i have a moral dilemma. theres a 6" rhom at my LFS. he was sitting up against the heater and fucked his own eye over. it looks like its completely dead but i think he can at least see shadows out of it. ok so i can buy this rhom for next to nothing, only problem is i only have a 29g to house him in. i cant upgrade for long while 6 months at the soonest. if i dont take him he will probably end up as food for a certain someones certain serpent headed fish. so should i take him or let him become food?


----------



## C0Rey

save it if you can dude!


----------



## the REASON

but i wouldnt recommend anyone put a 6" rhom in a 29, wouldnt that make me a hypocrite? but if its between life and death does that justify the means?


----------



## C0Rey

yes you freak!!


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ok i have a moral dilemma. theres a 6" rhom at my LFS. he was sitting up against the heater and fucked his own eye over. it looks like its completely dead but i think he can at least see shadows out of it. ok so i can buy this rhom for next to nothing, only problem is i only have a 29g to house him in. i cant upgrade for long while 6 months at the soonest. if i dont take him he will probably end up as food for a certain someones certain serpent headed fish. so should i take him or let him become food?


i'd say he will be ok in a 29g for 6months. since rhoms are slow growers he would be fine..


----------



## the REASON

yes i know that jim, the 6 month thing will probably be longer than that in actuality. ill give him my 55 when i upgrade my elong to a 75 which may be upwards of a year or two. the 6 months was a lie/big exaggeration. my bad.



C0Rey said:


> yes you freak!!


so what your saying is i should stick him in a toothpaste tube and ship him to norwiegia?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yes you freak!!


so what your saying is i should stick him in a toothpaste tube and ship him to norwiegia?
[/quote]

I don't think getting him will be a good idea then. maybe he would survive in the petstore and have a great/caring 'master'


----------



## the REASON

no hes going to be eaten or live in a 20 divided for the rest of his life.


----------



## Geis

Have share this story....

I got 4-5 Black Skirt Tetras for my P's to eat, exercise, etc. Well 4 of them fell into the hands of the shoal but one little guy made it. He lived for two weeks in their tank by shear speed and a good hiding spot. After seeing this ability to live i decided to grant him life so I threw him in my gf's community tank. Now this little sh!t thinks hes billy bad @ss cause he made it two weeks in "the pit" and has been bullying every fish in that tank including 3 Koi that are 5 times the size of him.
I think its time for a reality check for him.......


----------



## C0Rey

in this case the end justifies the means bro!


----------



## acestro

a bad-ass black skirt tetra that picks on koi?

I never thought I'd see those words together









I'd hang on to him, he's one of a kind!

skirt
ass
tetra
koi
bad
black

yeah... I still dont believe it....:laugh:


----------



## Geis

I outta get a vid of him doing it. I sat and watch that little sh!t spend 2 hours nipping and chasing 3 Koi, 4 gaint Danios, and two Bala sharks all over the place.


----------



## acestro

He got to watch his friends get nipped to death.... methinks he's scarred for life.


----------



## Trigga

damn thats a badmon tetra


----------



## Trigga

Its settled im getting 6 white calvus there f1 and i want to grow them out from 1" to eventually breed them...i wanted a breeding pair at first but half the fun is raising them from babies till when they breed. More satisfaction IMO...


----------



## the REASON

so only Bjork has an opinion on my situation?


----------



## jmax611

NJKILLSYOU said:


> but i wouldnt recommend anyone put a 6" rhom in a 29, wouldnt that make me a hypocrite? but if its between life and death does that justify the means?


i say do it i got my altuvie in a 29g at the moment and does fine in there and hes almost 7 inches. but i will be putting him in a 40long or a 55g this weekend


----------



## Trigga

a 6" in a 29 gallon is pushing it but hey its all upto your judgement...how does he move? is he very energetic and always moving around or does he sit in one spot and a larger tank wouldnt help that...things to think about..but if he looks cramped i say give him at least a 55.


----------



## the REASON

he sits there in his divided 20 at the fish store. he cant move much. i have no idea how he will act in a larger tank but i cant provide him one, which is the dillema at hand. i eaither put him in a tank that isnt exactly big enough, or he becomes channa chow.


----------



## Trigga

save him...9 gallons isnt much but just subtrate and no deco for now would be ok..better than ending up food


----------



## the REASON

yea thats all i planned on putting in there. plus if you do the math its an extra 19 gallons.


----------



## MONGO 

MY RHOM ATE AFTER ALMOST 2 WEEKS OF NOT EATING SINCE I GOT HIM!!!









I was getting my food ready for work and I look over to the tank and see my rhom watching me so I said "what the hell let me try and feed him again" so I drop in a piece of catfish. He darts and chomps it down in like 2 seconds. I was stunned so I dropped a large piece of shrimp and he chomped that down too.

I think im going to have to stock up on more filets and shrimp if this is how hes going to eat :laugh:


----------



## acestro

ah, that's awesome!!!


----------



## C0Rey

nice rockin

NJ u saved that fish yet or do you need more mongolians to support you?

/*********


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> MY RHOM ATE AFTER ALMOST 2 WEEKS OF NOT EATING SINCE I GOT HIM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting my food ready for work and I look over to the tank and see my rhom watching me so I said "what the hell let me try and feed him again" so I drop in a piece of catfish. He darts and chomps it down in like 2 seconds. I was stunned so I dropped a large piece of shrimp and he chomped that down too.
> 
> I think im going to have to stock up on more filets and shrimp if this is how hes going to eat :laugh:


awesome!


----------



## the REASON

thats awesome timbz.

corey i might grab him this weekend i need to pick up another HOB for the 55 so i can put one thats on it on the 29. and figure out where the tank is going.


----------



## C0Rey

cul


----------



## Trigga

pics of the fronts im getting..at a smaller size tho









those are from PGD










second one are off a different guy


----------



## jmax611

good deal timbz

/sees rat feeding video in near future


----------



## the REASON

jmax611 said:


> good deal timbz
> 
> /sees duckling feeding video in near future


fixed.


----------



## jmax611

that will work to
ill supply the duckling


----------



## jmax611

pics of new brandti will get better pics tomorrow after he settles in a bit







pics of the tanks. all i got left to do is clean the tanks up a bit and route all the electrical
will get better pics of fish room once its all cleaned up


----------



## the REASON

/set 29 up

/will grab rhom sometime this week or next sunday


----------



## jmax611

better pic of brandti


----------



## the REASON

nice.


----------



## moron

nice brantii. Nice fish room


----------



## acestro

Good use of space jmax! Once I get this GT fry situation in order I'll clean up and try to get picks too. Fish rooms FTW!!!


----------



## jmax611

ill get more pics when the room is cleaned up a bit


----------



## jmax611

/posts better pic of altuvie








my elong







and my mac


----------



## moron

nice pics!


----------



## jmax611

and another pic of my manny


----------



## MB BOYS

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## moron

nice manny


----------



## MONGO 

tampax those huge comets or kois are perfect size for my rhom where did you buy em?


----------



## MONGO 

double post


----------



## C0Rey

i hate fish now


----------



## jmax611

lol those are my g/f goldfish, they started out as feeders and less than a year they are that big


----------



## moron

do you do waterchanges for their tank?


----------



## jmax611

i do water changes on all my tanks but that one requires like 1 time a week but i hardly ever do it that often i change my water usually once a month and do a 50% change


----------



## moron

just wondering.


----------



## MONGO 

goldfish are the dirtiest SOBs


----------



## jmax611

tell me about it i tried to get rid of them many times


----------



## Geis

my GF's Koi are like vacuum cleaners. I do think Koi are in the carp family and not goldfish but I hardly ever have to clean their tank or gravel vac it....


----------



## the REASON

jmax611 said:


> tell me about it i tried to get rid of them many times


olive oil...


----------



## MONGO 

I used vodka on the rocks.


----------



## Murdoc

they my keep the tank clean but they allso leave miles of sh*t all over


----------



## MONGO 

who broke your neck?


----------



## C0Rey

busta rhymes ?


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> who broke your neck?


a koi?


----------



## MONGO 

a koi listening to busta rhymes


----------



## Geis

Hey I'm picking up some LED lights for my 75g. 4 total. anyone ever use these on bigger tanks? Blue or white? Going be used as my main source of light.


----------



## jmax611

i have blue but i like the white better imo


----------



## the REASON

tried to get a shot of the "mask" it looks so gnarly in person. pics do it no justice whatsoever.


----------



## moron

nice elong. they grow upto 12" right? I never seen them that big


----------



## the REASON

yea i would love to own a 12" elong.


----------



## moron

12" elong=


----------



## jmax611

isnt it weird how it comes and goes

mine is bigger now and it seems to be there most of the time now


----------



## the REASON

yea its funny hell go mostly mask for a few days in a row, then humural spot for another few, then nothing, then random, then back to mask for a few.


----------



## Geis

15 f-ing pictures and only one came out even viewable.....


----------



## the REASON

haha i usually take about 50 just to get one shot that i think is amazing, then after looking it over i see i failed. this months POTM is gold tho. pure gold. i think i got a shot at non P too. i cant f-in wait!


----------



## jmax611

go get a better camera you can get a decent one for like $100-$150


----------



## Geis

yea I'm a window licker when it comes to taking pictures of tanks and fish.....


----------



## Geis

LFS around me has a eigenmanni. think i should go for it? not to educated on this species.


----------



## jmax611

i want to get one of those but i dont know that much about them how much do they want?


----------



## Geis

40 buckaroos, not shabby


----------



## the REASON

mine too and hes $40 too. haha.


----------



## jmax611

i would snatch him up for $40 and if your not happy with him you could always give him to me

/cracks another beer


----------



## moron

I can order what ever species I want from my LFS. since I know them and go their alot. I love fish


----------



## the REASON

so can pretty much anyone. you arent special.


----------



## acestro

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> I can order what ever species I want from my LFS. since I know them and go their alot. I love fish


ask them to order the true green terrors....


----------



## Geis

hey i can get three of those eigenmanni for 40 bucks a piece. all 4" long. anyone interested?


----------



## jmax611

i might how far are you from mi border?


----------



## Geis

thinking around 3-4?








i was 2 1/2 from Apot and i think hes what 1 1/2 from the border?


----------



## jmax611

whats your zip?


----------



## Geis

44646


----------



## jmax611

its approx 3 hours and 15 min and 200 miles thats quite a round trip ill let ya know


----------



## Geis

good guess by me

/pats self on back

let me know. maybe meeting at the half way mark or a shuttle to Apot


----------



## jmax611

if your willing to meet halfway im might be tempted


----------



## jmax611

/just fed new brandti and altuvie feeders goldfish and they destroyed them immediaty.


----------



## Apott05

i dunno if my place is a halfway point but maybe we could meet up here.


----------



## Geis

Trying to get some better pics of the little ones...

and also added some of my roommate at the end.










































he's a lazy SOB.....


----------



## the REASON

my spidey sense is tingling.


----------



## C0Rey

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my spidey sense is tingling.












cool pix geis...

how many natts u got?


----------



## C0Rey

http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/piranhafeed.flv


----------



## jmax611

nice pacus corey


----------



## C0Rey

thats my old natts. thavid is hella old.

they are now at a buddys house.. big fokker now...


----------



## the REASON

got the rhom. expect pics in a few days. maybe ill take some tonight, hes in the kitchen which is a really high traffic area, so i have his tank covered with a blanket. im going to take it off tonight, and leave the light off tomorrow. then the next day ill turn it on and try to see if he eats.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> got the rhom. expect pics in a few days. maybe ill take some tonight, hes in the kitchen which is a really high traffic area, so i have his tank covered with a blanket. im going to take it off tonight, and leave the light off tomorrow. then the next day ill turn it on and try to see if he eats.


start with some bite size pieces. onless you are going to feed him feeders


----------



## the REASON

no not feeders, even tho they are readily available to me. im going to try freeze dired krill, and frozen smelt, & even floating pellets because thats all i have at the house right now.


----------



## moron

ok. good luck with her


----------



## the REASON

and how do you know its a her?


----------



## moron

I guessed









its a 50 50 chance.


----------



## the REASON

ok.


----------



## the REASON

he seems fine, i took off the blanket, and snapped some pics, people have been walking past and hes just swimming like normal not seeming stressed at all.


----------



## jmax611

nice looking rhom nj


----------



## the REASON

yea im suprised he can actually see out of that eye.


----------



## moron

very nice looking rhom NJ


----------



## jmax611

do you know what happened to the eye?


----------



## the REASON

yea he was sitting up against a heater with his eye.

it looked really bad at first.


----------



## jmax611

it should be ok maybe a little salt wouldnt hurt


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> it should be ok maybe a little salt wouldnt hurt


yup.


----------



## jmax611

i have a couple extra heater guards if you need them

ihave like 10 submersable heaters that i have no need for now too


----------



## the REASON

his eye is as healed as its gonna get, its been 3-4 weeks since the incident. if you wanna hook me up with a submersible heater and a gaurd that would be great. im pretty sure i need a 100w. i hate this damn heater thats in there now.


----------



## jmax611

pm your address what size is your tank?


----------



## the REASON

its a 29.


----------



## Geis

C0Rey said:


> cool pix geis...
> 
> how many natts u got?


thanks. 6 natts.

nice Rhom NJ


----------



## jmax611

ill send ya a 150w and guard tomorrow


----------



## the REASON

sounds good man thanks a lot.









thanks geis he is a beauty, before his eye got f-ed up i was possibly considering trading my elong for him... hehe.


----------



## Geis

can't wait to see my Rhom on tuesday









feel like a kid on christmas!


----------



## the REASON

i felt that way this whole week! haha.


----------



## C0Rey

sweet rhom NJ, got that whole hypno thing going. seems like hell have some real color too.

great save!


----------



## jmax611

nj i sent that heater out this morning i think it was a 200w one


----------



## the REASON

sweet man, thanks a ton.









i got him to eat some freeze dried krill before i went to bed last night and some this morning, im going to try some smelt later.


----------



## wabash420

nice job the joys of fish keeping somemuch fun to wacththam eat


----------



## acestro

rivulatus fry are mostly separated from the adults! awesome.


----------



## MONGO 

I went by lumpys tank and he charged me and when i was feeding him he kept coming out of the water like a shark.

/needs to put bricks on the tank lids

fed him 3 5" chunks of tilapia and 2 large shrimp prawns

he went from like 2-3" thick to like 4-5" thick


----------



## jmax611

sweet man post a vid of feeding time


----------



## the REASON

ducklings man, where are the ducklings!?


----------



## Geis

RockinTimbz said:


> I went by lumpys tank and he charged me and when i was feeding him he kept coming out of the water like a shark.
> 
> /needs to put bricks on the tank lids
> 
> fed him 3 5" chunks of tilapia and 2 large shrimp prawns
> 
> he went from like 2-3" thick to like 4-5" thick


Lumpy is an awesome fish man.
Thing is probably as old as me to be that big!


----------



## jmax611

i didnt know fish could live to 80+ years old


----------



## the REASON

koi can live like 200 years.


----------



## Geis

jmax611 said:


> i didnt know fish could live to 80+ years old :laugh:


You ain't too far behind me there "junior".


----------



## wabash420

god dam 200years who has a 200old fish /like ti see a pic of a 200 yearold fish


----------



## AKSkirmish

Oh damn-Look here-

Oh wait-it's comming-

Bam-Almost perfect-What ya think guys-


----------



## Geis

drawout said:


> god dam 200years who has a 200old fish /like ti see a pic of a 200 yearold fish


----------



## the REASON

damn AK. hes lookin great!


----------



## wabash420

:laugh:







nice pic look like that fish a 1000years old geis


----------



## AKSkirmish

NJKILLSYOU said:


> damn AK. hes lookin great!


Thansk Sir-


----------



## jmax611

nice ak

learn how to spell drawout. you make no sense :rasp:


----------



## wabash420

ak i like him nice fish how many " is he
















o sorry tappond

o sorry tappond :rasp:


----------



## jmax611

we have a new shortbus


----------



## AKSkirmish

jmax611 said:


> nice ak
> 
> learn how to spell drawout. you make no sense :rasp:


Thanks Sir-


----------



## wabash420




----------



## Geis

yea its been a struggle to read his posts


----------



## AKSkirmish

drawout said:


> ak i like him nice fish how many " is he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o sorry tappond
> 
> osorry tappond :rasp:


Thanks-12 inch


----------



## jmax611

wasnt it u ak who was trying to trade an "unmentionable" fish for a elong or did you trade it for that rhom?


----------



## wabash420

sorry im a noob some


----------



## the REASON

drawout you confuse the hell out of me.


----------



## AKSkirmish

drawout said:


> wasnt it u ak who was trying to trade an "unmentionable" fish for a elong or did you trade it for that rhom?


Yeah I still got that up for trade-No I did not trade him for this rhom-


----------



## jmax611

drawout did you graduate









elementary school


----------



## the REASON

my rhom ate some smelt. and didnt go after the floating pellet. im going to try it again later.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my rhom ate some smelt. and didnt go after the floating pellet. im going to try it again later.


try soaking them up with water. give them a sqeeze and they will sink. you can also by sinkable ones too.

I stuff them in smelt..


----------



## the REASON

yea these ones sink after about 3 minutes, i leave them in there for about 10.

i might try stuffing the smelt, but god that sh*t stinks.


----------



## Geis

sinks worse then Shortbuses posts.....


----------



## moron

edit


----------



## wabash420

jmax611 said:


> drawout did you graduate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa maybe need to smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elementary school


[/quote]

hell no sorry jmax no school for me hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jmax611




----------



## jmax611

more fish room shots


----------



## Apott05

nice room man

no fish room is complete with out the good ol recliner


----------



## MONGO 

didnt know feeders got so big


----------



## Geis

i still see wall space......


----------



## MONGO 

did this with my cell phone until i get something a little better to film with





















he inhales food.. he doesnt even need his teeth


----------



## jmax611

sweet cant wait until we see some better vids


----------



## the REASON

nioce.


----------



## C0Rey

cool vid. he smokes his food...

better Q would be kewl


----------



## Geis

Stop by LFS at lunch today. Rhom hasnt showed up yet..... trying to catch it as it shows up so they dont put it in their water.....


----------



## C0Rey

yeat, not good for the fish to be introduced to two diff water params in one day..


----------



## Geis

ya when it shows up I'm going tell my employees i have a "kid emergency" and have to run home.


----------



## wabash420

good old kid is sick need to go trick

i mad jmax i drop + today


----------



## jmax611

how big are those eigmannis(sp) geis?



drawout said:


> good old kid is sick need to go trick
> 
> i mad jmax i drop + today


oh sh*t did you pass???

im assuming you did because your not in jail


----------



## Geis

jmax611 said:


> how big are those eigmannis(sp) geis?


good question. i never really asked.


----------



## Geis

God f-ing damn it! LFS just called and said the supplier didn't get the note to bring the Rhom so it was never delivered. Piss me off.......


----------



## C0Rey

*reply 1111*


----------



## jmax611

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...p;#entry1869021

does that look like an Eigenmanni


----------



## Geis

sure does


----------



## Geis

they did say that they'll take 10 bucks off the price now though.


----------



## jmax611

i want it but its a long drive


----------



## Geis

sorry. my comment was mid thought. i might LFS was taking off 10 since it didnt show up today.


----------



## jmax611

oh.... thats cool how much longer do u have to wait


----------



## Geis

el weeko


----------



## jmax611

that sucks well at least your tanks has another week to cycle


----------



## wabash420

u will be happy win u get him 10 buck off nice


----------



## wabash420

here a pic of my goldbar


----------



## jmax611

looks like food for my fish


----------



## Geis

is his name Snack?


----------



## wabash420

no his is geis







jk


----------



## C0Rey

i swear to god my mack is a social creature..

when i got him i hd like 10 sajica in the tank, from 3 to 12 cm...

he quickly got to work at eveyday i woukd find another victim. soon all were dead ex 1.

this one sajica has now survived for like i dont know 6 months.

yesterday i observed something funny, the sajica cruising around ( it usually hides in a cave ) with the mack right behind it.

every so often the sajica would turn and face its side towards the mack, the mack would slow down a little and the sajica would cruise on with him following closely. the mach hasnt been fed for like 3 days and that means hes def hungry, and if he wanted to he would tare that sajica a new one, the mack is aprox 15 cm the sajica 5.

now usually the mack will chase the sajica bck into the cave but every once in a while they do this weird thing..

now i hate giving animals human qualities ( too many dumb ass people d ) but i do feel this mack doesnt want to be alone..

so hes kept this sajica...

i dont know...


----------



## the REASON

my rhom ate a whole smelt. like a whole piece. he attacked it. i need to get a vid, but im gonna pick up some sand/ gravel tomoorow and possibly a backround. then maybe ill have the vid monday since he ate today.


----------



## jmax611

I FED ALL MY FISH W/ FRESH TALAPIA TODAY AND 2/4 OF THEM ATE IT

/GOES TO CHECK ON OTHERS

/THINKS FISH LIKE TALAPIA


----------



## moron

the do. Thats what I mainly feed my fish.


----------



## C0Rey

pic of my mack....

i think i will keep this fish, its such a great speciment..

in all whays










maybe ill get two more, whay do you guys think?

3 macs in my 75?

and its is 7 inchs long.. grown alot since i got it


----------



## moron

2-3 macs for 75g should be enough. 2p2f has like 9 of them in a 75g!


----------



## the REASON

yea we know...









3 in a 75 should do alright, just make sure to have a spare hob on it and a 10gl in da closet.

how do you guys get those pics of your fish on plates and such? my fish freak out whenever they are in nets.


----------



## moron

they have to be really stress out

to stay still


----------



## the REASON

yea that cant be good for them, i only take my fish out if im doing some serious tank work, and they go straight into a bucket. like i will be doing tonight. considering the whole smelt my rhom ate last night is about the same size/shape as my finger i figure itll be best to remove him before i put the gravel in there.


----------



## moron

I personally hate subtrate...


----------



## wabash420

C0Rey said:


> pic of my mack....
> 
> i think i will keep this fish, its such a great speciment..
> 
> in all whays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill get two more, whay do you guys think?
> 
> 3 macs in my 75?
> 
> and its is 7 inchs long.. grown alot since i got it


sweet fish

/wants mac so bad


----------



## moron

I love the yellow and black tails!


----------



## acestro

That's a fantastic fish C0Rey! Fish like that could someday get me to keep a piranha...

But I'm a cichlid guy for now, here's the rivulatus. You can see the female with the spawn and then the male...


----------



## the REASON

wow hes double her size eh?


----------



## acestro

But was the same size as her around March 1st.









Raising kids takes a lot of energy I guess!


----------



## C0Rey

thnx ace.

and for the netting thing, sometimes i just have to show him whos boss ya know..

JK i was really doing it to get a meashurement, never meashured him before.. a little freaked out in the net, 3 sec on a plate then back in the tank, no biggie, no damage to slime coat etc.

all my fish have to endure this perhaps twice a year...

thats the one thing i miss about p's, (serrasalmus) is the breeding behaviour.. pair bonding etc..

kewl fish ace.. my sajica sais hi...


----------



## acestro

Yer sajica is hardcore. I can just imagine following a tiger around in my house.


----------



## jmax611

random manny pic


----------



## moron

nice manny. Is that your manny?

great looking specimen


----------



## jmax611

insert rhom pic now


----------



## Geis

picked up the little guy. he was pretty beat up. he seems to be doing better. threw some stress coat and salt in the tank. 
already ate and now is terrorizing the prior occupants of the tank.


----------



## jmax611

def looks beat up but he will grow his fins back soon 
looks good


----------



## Geis

yea im guessing the retard supplier had him with 5 other Rhoms...

its alright now though, ill take care of him.


----------



## jmax611

when my buddy first got my branti he had no tail the same with my altuvie but they grew back fast

now all you got to do is wait 10 years and you will have a real monster there


----------



## Geis

i hope i do have him for that long.


----------



## Geis

this lil guy is going be fun. already chasing my finger.


----------



## the REASON

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## jmax611

Geis said:


> this lil guy is going be fun. already chasing my finger.


sweet


----------



## Geis

NJKILLSYOU said:


> weeeeeeeeee


----------



## C0Rey

Geis said:


> this lil guy is going be fun. already chasing my finger.


thats great!

is he eating?

nice little fella? how big?


----------



## Geis

thanks hes about 4-5"er. yup he started to first eat the flake food I put in for the original occupants of the tank but as of this morning there are two less occupants. hes going be a nice aggressive lil guy.
forgot to mention that gf named him Spike.


----------



## moron

Geis said:


> weeeeeeeeee










.......lol...

-----------------------------------

good lucking rhom geis.

after I get my pygos I think my next fish will be a rhom


----------



## acestro

true green terrors are nuts.

/almost lost 2/4 fish (which are only 2-3") in a 100 gallon tank.... a 100 gallon









/did lose 1/4 fish, the other one has no tail right now









/will be purchasing some melafix tomorrow


----------



## C0Rey

sounds fiesty!

my mac has gotten 3 other random fish to play with, so far only fin nips, but he keeps them all in line..

im thinking a co-hab will work well with this guy..


----------



## jmax611

rhom i might be getting from puppetfucker


----------



## moron

thats one cool looking rhom!


----------



## the REASON

meh nothing special.


----------



## moron

thats awesome. I love that somg btw..


----------



## the REASON

do you even know what song that is?


----------



## moron

yes I do...


----------



## the REASON

and...


----------



## the REASON




----------



## C0Rey




----------



## jmax611

NJKILLSYOU said:


> meh nothing special.


sweet


----------



## jmax611




----------



## Geis

lol! i did that one a while ago in the sarcasm thread


----------



## wabash420

just set it up today ta;me what u think


----------



## moron

looks good


----------



## the REASON

what size tank is that?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> what size tank is that?


20g


----------



## the REASON

30 tall?


----------



## moron

guess so?


----------



## Geis

lighthouse


----------



## jmax611

it s 20g


----------



## C0Rey

pink sand huh...

very tastefull...

nice tank n all ... but pink bro?


----------



## jmax611

yea the pinks gotta go man









i was gonna give him some black or natural be he wanted the pink


----------



## the REASON

ok no more spam in this thread. back to AQHU.


----------



## jmax611

Tyrant with a capital T


----------



## wabash420

C0Rey said:


> pink sand huh...
> 
> very tastefull...
> 
> nice tank n all ... but pink bro?


its all free so u know i will changa it so bit it''s pink and black


----------



## the REASON

/just had to un-plant tank









tank started turnin green and im not equipped to handle such a sitiation. o well.


----------



## C0Rey

weird


----------



## the REASON

once again, nothing special.






he eats the little pice at the end but it didnt go with the song so i cut that part.


----------



## moron

lol you rhom looks really good


----------



## the REASON

yea not bad for having one collapsed eye.


----------



## acestro

SRODS deletes

SRODS hates pink gravel, likes PinK


----------



## jmax611

/picked up puppet fuckers rhom today
heres one of his old pics
will post new pics when he settles in


----------



## SNAKEBITE

NJKILLSYOU said:


> /picked up puppet fuckers rhom today
> heres one of his old pics
> will post new pics when he settles in
> View attachment 142118


looks like one mean sob...what his size and and what size tank are you putting him into


----------



## jmax611

hes in a 75g and is 81/2 to 9 inches

hes a mean one


----------



## AKSkirmish

Puppet fuckers-Where man,point me in the right direction


----------



## jmax611

AKSkirmish said:


> Puppet fuckers-Where man,point me in the right direction


----------



## SNAKEBITE

jmax611 said:


> hes in a 75g and is 81/2 to 9 inches
> 
> hes a mean one


yea i can tell...keep us posted

i also want to see a vid of him attacking you


----------



## jmax611

ill get a vid once he settles in now hes just chillin


----------



## SNAKEBITE

i must admit thats a sweet looking rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish

jmax611 said:


> Puppet fuckers-Where man,point me in the right direction



View attachment 142119

[/quote]

That made my day sir


----------



## SNAKEBITE

NJKILLSYOU said:


> /just had to un-plant tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank started turnin green and im not equipped to handle such a sitiation. o well.


were you dosing anything? a uv or diatom filter would of solved your green water


----------



## jmax611

puppet f*cker aka THE BLACK PIRANHA


----------



## jmax611

some more pics


----------



## the REASON

nice


----------



## C0Rey

great rhom dude!


----------



## the REASON

SNAKEBITE said:


> were you dosing anything? a uv or diatom filter would of solved your green water


nope, no dosing. i cant afford to put any money in my tanks at the moment, so i just took out the plants and did a 98% WC. then a series of 20 gal changes over the next few days till she was back to clear. all with two 5gal buckets.









haha.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

NJKILLSYOU said:


> were you dosing anything? a uv or diatom filter would of solved your green water


nope, no dosing. i cant afford to put any money in my tanks at the moment, so i just took out the plants and did a 98% WC. then a series of 20 gal changes over the next few days till she was back to clear. *all with two 5gal buckets.*









haha.
[/quote]









that must be a pita


----------



## the REASON

haha it was a good workout trying to get the tank filled as fast as possible when the bathtub(fillup point) is a good 100 or so feet away. water ended up hitting 93 degrees and my elong didnt even look stressed or breath heavy at all. i do miss the plants tho.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

if you start reading more about planted tanks and also see some nice ones youll be back into it...trust me


----------



## the REASON

o yea, i definately plan on it in the future.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

the main thing in a planted tank is co2,light and nutrients...before you start again make sure you research about starting a planted tank.

goodluck


----------



## the REASON

haha yea i just kinda winged it on that last attempt there.


----------



## FohDatAss

jersey you got a close up pic of your elong?


----------



## the REASON

yea heres a good one. even tho it only got like 5 votes for POTM.

















wide shot-


----------



## FohDatAss

sweeet i like, is he a finger chaser?


----------



## the REASON

he was, then he mellowed out. then i planted the tank and he got really agressive again. after i unplanted it hes been back to mellow. hes not skittish at all, and he swims around the tank all day. unless he be huntin.


----------



## FohDatAss

i want an elong sooo bad, i think its a must-have for any Piranha collector, they are more aggressive than most other serras, right?

the black mask elong is crazy too! the guy at MA said they have a very rare one for 200 bucks...never heard of it...let me find the name he called it....


----------



## the REASON

he probably called it a pingke. my elong actually is a black mask, it just doesnt always show. at the moment my rhom is alot more aggressive, but once my elong feels like home again. its anyones guess.


----------



## AKSkirmish

damn I miss my old setup-


----------



## the REASON

those are some MONSTERS.


----------



## AKSkirmish

NJKILLSYOU said:


> those are some MONSTERS.


Thanks man-I miss my aro-Been thinking about getting another one ofter the big tank gets setup-But unasure right now


----------



## FohDatAss

NJKILLSYOU said:


> he probably called it a pingke. my elong actually is a black mask, it just doesnt always show. at the moment my rhom is alot more aggressive, but once my elong feels like home again. its anyones guess.


yeah he did is that a nicer one? should I get it?


----------



## the REASON

i dont think pingke truely exists.

i think what he is referring to is a red throat black mask. i think. ask him for pics of the exact fish before you buy it.


----------



## FohDatAss

Ok i have a situation...

/is moving into a house and has convinced the wife to let me have an entire room for my tanks...

Its gonna be amazing...55 Gallon/Powerhead(5-6"Serrasalmus Compressus), 75 Gallon/Powerhead(9-10" Black Mask Elong...coming soon)

And then the pygo tank(coming soon)...

Caribes,piraya,terns,super reds, all colors...going to try a 300+gallon tank...bigger the better

1st question: Where is the cheapest deal waiting?

2nd question: WWYD?? (What would you do?) ...ex.types sizes fish, etc....

Go over the whole settup you would get...with say 1000 dollar budget...I have most equipment...

plus a 29 gallon hospital /quarintine tank...with divider


----------



## BlackSunshine

I have a question. 
What kind of Piranha is the meanest? And what can I keep with it.
What can I get that would win the piranha? 
How can I make them get along so I can have 6 of each in a 50 gallon tank?
Can I get a stingray also They are cool I like them.


----------



## FohDatAss

BlackSunshine said:


> I have a question.
> What kind of Piranha is the meanest? And what can I keep with it.
> What can I get that would win the piranha?
> How can I make them get along so I can have 6 of each in a 50 gallon tank?
> Can I get a stingray also They are cool I like them.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHHHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## BlackSunshine

mR. Blueberry said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHHHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


What Do you think I should get a turtle also Can I get like 3 of those cute little ones that I seen at the asian market they only grow to be as big as the tank they are in right?


----------



## FohDatAss




----------



## FohDatAss

guess this thread isn't too popular....

/leaves and walks into the casino at AQHU


----------



## Geis

Anyone ever have a plain metal tank stand that they did a DIY framing around it or maybe some kind of curtains, (that wouldnt look to ghey)?


----------



## Apott05

i was gonna do it geis.it wouldnt be hard. I was gonna try using tongue and grove wienscot panels. Its the same stuff i used to build my own stand and canopy if you have seen pics of it yet.


----------



## Geis

Apott05 said:


> i was gonna do it geis.it wouldnt be hard. I was gonna try using tongue and grove wienscot panels. Its the same stuff i used to build my own stand and canopy if you have seen pics of it yet.


i was going to say its for your old setup. itll be nice to enclose that to put a XP3 or something of that sort under it.

got pictures of that?


----------



## Apott05

here is a link to my stand and canopy i built using tongue and grove paneling. I didnt add a door since this is my first try at ever building something like this. It would be fairly easy to do with that metal stand. Since it is metal you would prolly have to use some sort of high powered adhesive for the paneling. I was able to use a nail gun.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151797


----------



## Geis

nice work! might just hire you to do mine also.


----------



## jmax611

new rhom vid


----------



## ZOSICK

nice looking video and very nice looking rhom...
he looks like a bad ass with a heart of gold...


----------



## jmax611

hes def a mean little bastard


----------



## Geis

hes does not f_ck around! very nice Jmax!


----------



## jmax611

i was gonna but a pond comet today and make a feeding vid but i couldnt find one

maybe ill get one tomorrow


----------



## FohDatAss

I just ordered a purple sanchezi

anyone have the keeper graphic for them


----------



## Geis

Messing around with new camera....

Here's the 75g with my shoal of Red's:


















Here's the gf's 40g tank with her Koi, Bala Sharks, Danios, and Peco:










And Spike, in his 30g:


----------



## acestro

^ nice! Fish tanks look so cool in brick homes

Finally posted my fishroom pics...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1916228


----------



## FohDatAss

^^I like the koi tank...does your girl actually mantain it, or was it cause she was jelious that you had P's...and wanted a tank (like my Girl)


----------



## Geis

mR. Blueberry said:


> ^^I like the koi tank...does your girl actually mantain it, or was it cause she was jelious that you had P's...and wanted a tank (like my Girl)


thanks
actually it was my V-day gift to her. she helps me take care of it the best she can.


----------



## wabash420

geis i can't see spike in the pic were is he ?



Geis said:


> ^^I like the koi tank...does your girl actually mantain it, or was it cause she was jelious that you had P's...and wanted a tank (like my Girl)


thanks
actually it was my V-day gift to her. she helps me take care of it the best she can.
[/quote]

we all learn so how


----------



## Geis

drawout said:


> geis i can't see spike in the pic were is he ?


hiding, he does not play well with others. hes like a grumpy old man. ill try to get a pic of him tonight


----------



## wabash420

Geis said:


> geis i can't see spike in the pic were is he ?


hiding, he does not play well with others. hes like a grumpy old man. ill try to get a pic of him tonight
[/quote]

sweet love to see him that grumpy old man


----------



## FohDatAss

i wish i had a girl like that...


----------



## joey'd

hey guys, im new here, i just recently purchased a S. Marginatous from a site sponsor A.S., htis specimen is remarkable, i will post pics soon, but he is 3.5" and vicous


----------



## C0Rey

joeyd do you plan on murdering this one too?

j/k dude









(not really







)


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## FohDatAss

i like piranha


----------



## joey'd

C0Rey said:


> joeyd do you plan on murdering this one too?
> 
> j/k dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )











no


----------



## wabash420

some pic's of my fish








*
*
*
*


----------



## moron

nice angel fish Drawout


----------



## wabash420

'SHADOW said:


> nice angel fish Drawout


 think he a little one but he will grow


----------



## Apott05

drawout said:


> nice angel fish Drawout


 think he a little one but he will grow
[/quote]

How big do they get?


----------



## jmax611

so think=thanks


----------



## FohDatAss

Has any1 seen or heard of albino p's?


----------



## moron

mR. Blueberry said:


> Has any1 seen or heard of albino p's?


No, and the chances of finding one are remote. I'll be setting up me 125g next month...


----------



## FohDatAss

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1925607


----------



## moron

mR. Blueberry said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1925607


Nice looking Compressus and Sanchezi. Amazing color...


----------



## jmax611

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1930680


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1930680


That's amazing!


----------



## MONGO 

found my crayfish

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1933486


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> found my crayfish
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1933486












thats kinda funny :laugh:


----------



## MONGO 

almost as funny as you thinking youre getting into RIP


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> almost as funny as you thinking youre getting into RIP












calm down, your scaring the children


----------



## FohDatAss

Timbz you got any exta tanks?


----------



## MONGO 

mR. Blueberry said:


> Timbz you got any exta tanks?


nope







i dont have enough room living in an apartment


----------



## FohDatAss

RockinTimbz said:


> Timbz you got any exta tanks?


nope







i dont have enough room living in an apartment
[/quote]

looking to sell your rhom and his settup? lol


----------



## jmax611

NEW FEEDING VID FOR THE ALTUVIE


----------



## the REASON

dont eat the worm!


----------



## jmax611

lol


----------



## wabash420

jmax611 said:


> NEW FEEDING VID FOR THE ALTUVIE


 nice yid


----------

